# Brixton news, rumour and general chat -  May 2016



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Carrying on form the April thread, here's the Brixton chat for May.







And here's a feast of weather info for the month;


> May is a very pleasant time... when the weather is mild and the flowers are blooming. At this time of year, the average temperature for the month is 13°C, considerably warmer than any of the previous months. Daily highs start off at around 16°C on May 1st and gradually rise until they reach 19°C by May 31st, rarely falling under 12°C or going over 23°C. Daily lows follow a similar pattern and begin at 9°C on May 1stbefore rising up to 12°C by May 31st, dropping below 7°C or exceeding 14°C only one day out of every ten.
> 
> In recent times, the highest ever recorded temperature for London in May is 32°C, with the lowest ever recorded temperature being 3°C. Take a look at these temperatures alongside the average temperature for the month – 13°C – and it’s clear to see that they’re the extremes and certainly aren’t what you should be prepared for during your holiday.
> 
> ...


What happened in Brixton in previous Mays:
Brixton Foxtons gets “Yuppies Out” and “Yuck” graffiti
TK Maxx opening up in Brixton at 9am on 10th May 2012
Brixton Windmill gets its sails back, reopens to public May 2011
Brixton Duke of Edinburgh: urban75 drink, May 2002


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

You really can't beat a millionaire property developer hiring a street artist to decorate their latest totally unaffordable development, with the artwork proclaiming how much they love Brixton, complete with old school sound system. Beyond edgy!

 

(Coldharbour Lane Lexadon development).


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Mind you, it's marginally better than thus barf inducing slab of entitled smugness by the Academy.


----------



## Winot (May 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Mind you, it's marginally better than thus barf inducing slab of entitled smugness by the Academy.
> 
> View attachment 86403



"Up here on a clear day you can see as far as the class struggle".


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Winot said:


> "Up here on a clear day you can see as far as the class struggle".


"It won't be long before the poor people are swept away and it'll all be private schools, cocktail bars and upmarket housing, darling"


----------



## SpamMisery (May 1, 2016)

May is off to a positive start


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Graffiti, Market House.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Some pics from Friday night at Market House. Blimey it got busy! (Shame my ruddy camera's battery weren't working)











Friday 29th April 2016, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 86405
> 
> Graffiti, Market House.



Thinking outside the rectangle


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Blimey, Brixton looks busy already so I imagine the pubs are going to be packed tonight. 
This fundraiser is also on tonight;
Brixton Dogstar Mayday Party to raise funds for charities: Sunday May 1st, 8pm-4am


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2016)

On the issue of the Dirty Burger setting up in the old musical instrument shop. Meaning yet another loss of retail ( it was the old instrument shop). Looked up more on the planning website. After two refusals for change to A3 (reasons see 3.2.1 of pdf) there was application under "General Permitted Development Order"  ( brought in 2015). See 4.5 of pdf.

General Permitted Development means that locally decided planning guidelines to protect shopping areas can be overridden by applicants ( ie businees owners and landlords). Drives coach and horses through local democracy.

As officers report says (4.6) the Local Plan ( which is the one way the ordinary person can have some say in what happens to there area) are local Policy and not to be taken into account under the 2015 order.

The planning application is here

The doc to look at is second one "Delegated Register" - which is planning history, reasons for planning officers decision.( Sorry the doc will not go up directly. Only way I got this to work)


So much for local democracy. Kind of makes one wonder what is the point of a Local Plan now. One of the few ways joe public can have a say in there area is through planning. This order says in practise that property owners and business owners come first.

However going to page four of the pdf even under the 2015 General Permitted Development Order there are grounds to reject change of use.

I still think this was a judgement call by the planning dept. The officer says the impact will not adversely affect the town centre shopping area. I disagree. The reason change of use was turned down twice is the over concentration of bars and restaurant in the area. The cumulative effect of this on a mixed use area like central Brixton.

So I still think there were grounds to reject this change of use. Even under the 2015 Order allowing "permitted development". I see no reason why the shop could not still be let as retail.

So why are property owners keen to get change of use? Its because you can charge more rent for bars/ restaurants.

This is bad precedent for rest of CHL. Council planners are not going to defend the retail on CHL. I expect the same will go for parts of Atlantic road as well.

The above is one element in making central Brixton more like Shoreditch - an entertainment centre of eateries and bars.


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> On the issue of the Dirty Burger setting up in the old musical instrument shop. Meaning yet another loss of retail ( it was the old instrument shop). Looked up more on the planning website. After two refusals for change to A3 (reasons see 3.2.1 of pdf) there was application under "General Permitted Development Order"  ( brought in 2015). See 4.5 of pdf.
> 
> General Permitted Development means that locally decided planning guidelines to protect shopping areas can be overridden by applicants ( ie businees owners and landlords). Drives coach and horses through local democracy.
> 
> ...


Seems like a recent (within the last 18 months) policy shift at officer level.
They have clearly designated Coldharbour Lane as an entertainment zone.

You can see from their previous refusals of the two Phoenix Cafe applications that the policies do still exist to support continuation of retail use - as indeed I raised at Planning Committee when 400 Coldharbour went to planning committee over the Rosa's Thai Cafe application.

As you say it is very unfortunate that there is now a new planning loop-hole.
Presumably this will have the added benefit for Lambeth Council that they can wave more applications through without sending them to committee.


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2016)

Reminder "Beer and Bread Festival" at the Brixton Windmill on Bank Holiday.

Beer and Bread Festival at Brixton Windmill, Bank Holiday Monday 2nd May


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2016)

Maharani was asking about toasted cheese sandwiches last month. A bit late As I am just catching up but I get toasted cheese sandwiches from the Cafe Max ( the Portuguese one) on Brixton Station road. They are good and cheap.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As you say it is very unfortunate that there is now a new planning loop-hole.
> Presumably this will have the added benefit for Lambeth Council that they can wave more applications through without sending them to committee.



teuchter posted up the full planning order. Why I thought I try and look at the application a bit more closely. And Teuchter is right its being done under so called permitted development.

Still think the planners could taken a view against this change of use.

Tried to find something more brief about the changes to permitted development rights.

See this:


> The new permitted development rights are intended to reduce the bureaucratic burden so as to benefit the public and private sectors. Whilst some of these rights may appear to be a generous relaxation of the existing law, conditions and restrictions inevitably apply in most cases and prior approval is generally needed which will limit their application.



(" bureaucratic burden"- pesky residents and Councils opposing landlords and wonderful private enterprise  )

This I found interesting. Seem to imply a local authority can protect say retail from permitted development rights:




> The GPDO 2015 also amends the procedure for Article 4 Directions. Article 4 of the GPDO *2015 gives planning authorities the power to remove specified development rights locally by making a direction under this Article*. Previously the Secretary of State’s express approval was needed before an Article 4 Direction could come into force, but the GPDO 2015 allows planning authorities to make a non-immediate Article 4 Direction without the Secretary of State’s approval.



What do you think? As much as this article tries to simplify its still a lot of jargon. Looks to me that Council could use the above to protect retail in central Brixton?


----------



## alfajobrob (May 2, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 86405
> 
> Graffiti, Market House.



Great graffiti - what urbanite did that?

I just feel sorry for the person that had to go and clean the toilets and paint the walls again.


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> teuchter posted up the full planning order. Why I thought I try and look at the application a bit more closely. And Teuchter is right its being done under so called permitted development.
> 
> Still think the planners could taken a view against this change of use.
> 
> ...


I like this one:


a permitted change from retail/financial services (Class A1/A2), betting offices, pay day loan shops and casinos to assembly and leisure uses (Class D2);


Sounds as though there are permitted rights to turn Pay Day loan and Betting shops into churches. Could be a demand for that round here!


----------



## Smick (May 2, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Great graffiti - what urbanite did that?
> 
> I just feel sorry for the person that had to go and clean the toilets and paint the walls again.


He won't mind. It goes on the cleaning budget and then into the price of a pint. You should instead feel sorry for the drinkers, paying an unnecessarily high price for their sauce.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2016)

Heard that Cllr Rachel Heywood is being summoned to see the Chief Whip of Labour Group tomorrow at 6.30 at Olive Morris House. There is call out for a show of support for at Olive Morris House from 6pm. If you cannot make it to email the leader of the Labour Group. 

Cllr Lib Peck  lpeck@lambeth.gov.uk

Already in Brixton Buzz. 

Public show of support expected for Labour Cllr Rachel Heywood as she is summoned by whips to explain her support for libraries


----------



## Twattor (May 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Reminder "Beer and Bread Festival" at the Brixton Windmill on Bank Holiday.
> 
> Beer and Bread Festival at Brixton Windmill, Bank Holiday Monday 2nd May


Not hugely impressed. Music was good, but I'd say the PR (Evening Standard, Time Out etc.) was so effective that the infrastructure didn't cope.  In past years it has always been a thing where you go and buy some beers from an off license (or the Windmill) and sit in the garden. If you're going to rebrand as a bread and beer festival then you need to make sure you can resource the bread and beer - queue for the one and only tiny beer gazebo was about an hour. You probably also ought to have toilet facilities rather than leaving people to go to the pub.

If they want to make it a big thing then they need to think about how to manage the people.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2016)

Twattor said:


> Not hugely impressed. Music was good, but I'd say the PR (Evening Standard, Time Out etc.) was so effective that the infrastructure didn't cope.  In past years it has always been a thing where you go and buy some beers from an off license (or the Windmill) and sit in the garden. If you're going to rebrand as a bread and beer festival then you need to make sure you can resource the bread and beer - queue for the one and only tiny beer gazebo was about an hour. You probably also ought to have toilet facilities rather than leaving people to go to the pub.
> 
> If they want to make it a big thing then they need to think about how to manage the people.



I missed it. Sounds like it more people turned up than anticipated.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I missed it. Sounds like it more people turned up than anticipated.



I really think they did.  It was good but incredibly busy as Twattor says.  I think next time they'll have to up the infrastructure to match the advertising.  There were only 2 food stalls selling bread/cakes which had massive queus and one sold out of a lot of stuff early on, and the beer queue was ridiculous.  There was also nowhere to buy any soft drinks at all which was a bit silly given the amount of people who'd brought their kids with them.  A well placed ice cream van would have made a killing!  I felt particularly sorry for the poor guy behind the bar in The Windmill who was absolutely overwhelmed - there was a queue going out the door and onto the road 

That said they'll learn for next time I'm sure   It was great to see so many people up there


----------



## editor (May 3, 2016)

As soon as you stick the word 'festival' to a free outdoor event - especially if it's one pushing all the on-trend buttons in a tourist magnet like Brixton - then it's hardly surprising vast crowds show up.  Problem might be is that if they ramp up the event next year for much bigger crowds, they may encounter even more problems...

I wish them the best though.


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Heard that Cllr Rachel Heywood is being summoned to see the Chief Whip of Labour Group tomorrow at 6.30 at Olive Morris House. There is call out for a show of support for at Olive Morris House from 6pm. If you cannot make it to email the leader of the Labour Group.
> 
> Cllr Lib Peck  lpeck@lambeth.gov.uk
> 
> ...


I am not on the ball this week. Forgot the beer at the Windmill on the bank holiday and now I'm passing on this due to a prior commitment to attend a lecture at Museum of London.

I feel quite sympathetic to Rachel, as I think councillors should apply their conscience. However the omens are not good (for her). I remember the fate of Anna Tapsell - a very effective long serving 1980s/90s councillor who got out of line. She had been Labour Group leader in 1994, but by 1997 she had been deselected for being too Labour and insufficiently Blairite and was forced to stand as an independent in her old (Larkhall) seat in 1998 only managing about 200 votes campaigning against the Labour machine.

The whip really does have the whip hand in the Labour Party.


----------



## Smick (May 4, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but I see that a new hoarding has gone up on Water Lane in the same spot as before. I am sure leanderman will keep them honest and make sure they're supposed to have done it.


----------



## sparkybird (May 4, 2016)

I've just got off a flight from Namibia to Johannesburg and i kid you not but the Brixton windmill beer and bread festival was listed in the global events section of the in flight mag 
Maybe that was why it was so busy!


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> I've just got off a flight from Namibia to Johannesburg and i kid you not but the Brixton windmill beer and bread festival was listed in the global events section of the in flight mag
> Maybe that was why it was so busy!



Fucking hell   They really should have upped the infrastructure then!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> I've just got off a flight from Namibia to Johannesburg and i kid you not but the Brixton windmill beer and bread festival was listed in the global events section of the in flight mag
> Maybe that was why it was so busy!


We're right on the international tourist map now, with all the crap that comes with it.


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Fucking hell   They really should have upped the infrastructure then!



That has reminded me to order the portable loos for the Leander Road street party on July 2!


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That has reminded me to order the portable loos for the Leander Road street party on July 2!



I'd order an extra block if I was you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> We're right on the international tourist map now, with all the crap that comes with it.



Bloody foreigners....coming around here buying our flour and drinking our beer.

They'll be nicking our woman and fucking our jobs before long....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2016)

I just popped in the White Horse and straight back out again....ten minutes later after getting fed up waiting to be served. A right slow coach bar person....and there was a only a few peoplw waiting for service.

I haven't been in for years....and won't for many years.

Went to the Elm Park Tavern and served straight away (by my son  )


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bloody foreigners....coming around here buying our flour and drinking our beer.
> 
> They'll be nicking our woman and fucking our jobs before long....


I was thinking more of what happened to Camden when it became an essential stop off for tourist buses.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I was thinking more of what happened to Camden when it became an essential stop off for tourist buses.



I was joking....


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

It must be nearly summer - they've started fighting on the green space outside the Barrier Block already.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2016)

Elm Park road feels like old Brixton tonight....groups of people out on doorsteps playing music. They guys hanging out at ruff kutts drinking..smoking...talking at volume....elm park tavern very busy...sun up...really mixed crowd....


----------



## aka (May 4, 2016)

So - who we voting for?  It's tomorrow right? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXEglx-or6k


----------



## lefteri (May 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Maharani was asking about toasted cheese sandwiches last month. A bit late As I am just catching up but I get toasted cheese sandwiches from the Cafe Max ( the Portuguese one) on Brixton Station road. They are good and cheap.



They're lovely in there as well and if you fancied a beer with your toastie for breakfast no eyelids would be batted


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2016)

lefteri said:


> They're lovely in there as well and if you fancied a beer with your toastie for breakfast no eyelids would be batted



At £2.60 for a pint of draught beer its always tempting.

I really like the place. Gets crowded when football is on. One of those places I will be really pissed off at losing. They reckon they will come back. But I guess it wont be so cheap.


----------



## lefteri (May 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> They reckon they will come back. But I guess it wont be so cheap.



Good to hear and tragic at the same time


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2016)

lefteri said:


> Good to hear and tragic at the same time



I asked them about it. They reckon they will be back. The rent will go up in stages. There view was try that or have no job. So give it a go. I am still sceptical how it will turn out in long term


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2016)

lefteri said:


> They're lovely in there as well and if you fancied a beer with your toastie for breakfast no eyelids would be batted



The other thing I like about it is this is typical Mediterranean culture. Drinking , having a coffee and eating. Prefer it to pubs. Also its child friendly.


----------



## uk benzo (May 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The other thing I like about it is this is typical Mediterranean culture. Drinking , having a coffee and eating. Prefer it to pubs. Also its child friendly.



Yup it is. And it's one of the few places left in Brixton where you can fill your belly for a fiver.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2016)

lefteri said:


> They're lovely in there as well and if you fancied a beer with your toastie for breakfast no eyelids would be batted


Or even a glass of wine or cognac! Good coffee too and only a quid to takeaway.


----------



## lefteri (May 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Or even a glass of wine or cognac! Good coffee too and only a quid to takeaway.



yes! I remember wine and cognac being the preferred worker's breakfast tipple in spain as well


----------



## Maharani (May 5, 2016)

lefteri said:


> yes! I remember wine and cognac being the preferred worker's breakfast tipple in spain as well


Cognac in Russia too. I remember seeing old ladies at the train station in Moscow drinking it at 8am with their breakfasts. I joined in with a super strength lager.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That has reminded me to order the portable loos for the Leander Road street party on July 2!



And, anyone know of a big-sounding band for our party? We may have a spare slot, having failed to secure Brasstermind or Mangoseed.


----------



## twistedAM (May 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> And, anyone know of a big-sounding band for our party? We may have a spare slot, having failed to secure Brasstermind or Mangoseed.



If you're after that type of sound, ask the booker at the Hootenanny. I can only think of indie or stuff that is NOT family friendly at the moment.


----------



## billythefish (May 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> And, anyone know of a big-sounding band for our party? We may have a spare slot, having failed to secure Brasstermind or Mangoseed.



These guys are good:
Home
I've seen them at Hootenanny a couple of times and friend used to play with them.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

The hotel is going for the on-trend garish purple trimmings. You have to admire the way they've just ignored the architecture of the building it sits on, and made no attempt at all to make something aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Winot (May 6, 2016)

It looks even worse during the day I think - the black/white/grey facings don't fit in at all.


----------



## EastEnder (May 6, 2016)

Winot said:


> It looks even worse during the day I think - the black/white/grey facings don't fit in at all.


It looks awful, like some kind of posh/trendy wrapping paper. Soulless & incongruent to its surroundings.


----------



## technical (May 6, 2016)

I was convinced for ages it wasn't finished - it has zero relationship with its context. And its in a conservation area. 

It sucks basically.


----------



## twistedAM (May 6, 2016)

It's their corporate colour. Garish though.


----------



## Angellic (May 6, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> It looks awful, like some kind of posh/trendy wrapping paper. Soulless & incongruent to its surroundings.



That's too kind. It looks cheap.


----------



## Eggby (May 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> It looks even worse during the day I think - the black/white/grey facings don't fit in at all.


I agree, a cheap looking generic construct that has zero relationship to its surroundings.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


> The hotel is going for the on-trend garish purple trimmings. You have to admire the way they've just ignored the architecture of the building it sits on, and made no attempt at all to make something aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> View attachment 86580


That is really quite fucking ugly to say the least.


----------



## discobastard (May 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> That is really quite fucking ugly to say the least.


Makes me think of Prince though, which I kind of like


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 7, 2016)

I think the Shard was built quicker than this little local hotel , are they working around some iron age archeological site or something ?


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think the Shard was built quicker than this little local hotel , are they working around some iron age archeological site or something ?


It think it's the same team that built the new escalator at Brixton tube a few years back...


----------



## madolesance (May 7, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think the Shard was built quicker than this little local hotel , are they working around some iron age archeological site or something ?


----------



## choochi (May 7, 2016)

So these people have applied for a premises licence for the old Phoenix cafe.

Fancy Funkin Chicken 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-app form-Prem1946_0.pdf 

I think were going to need a 'peak chicken' thread with this and Soho House's Chicken Shop opening in Piano House, plus Chicken Liquor in the market.


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2016)

choochi said:


> So these people have applied for a premises licence for the old Phoenix cafe.
> 
> Fancy Funkin Chicken
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-app form-Prem1946_0.pdf
> ...


It is disappointing that none of these entertainment venues are proposing to provide "wrestling entertainment". 

Not saying that wrestling is necessarily desirable, but I have been to venues (abroad) where acrobatics and conjuring were provided to general delight.

Who do people imagine is the "Premises Supervisor" operating out of a redacted address controlled by Westminster licensing? Or is this a mistake - young Nathan having put Westminster when he meant Lambeth?

Fancy Funkin Chicken Ltd is a start-up (or at least newly acquired and registered as a company under that name by the 2 current directors on 26th August 2015).

All this said I expect they and the customers from Whitbread's Premier Inn may find mutual solace.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Fancy Funkin Chicken Ltd is a start-up (or at least newly acquired and registered as a company under that name by the 2 current directors on 26th August 2015).


Be interesting to find out more about this new company.


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> It is disappointing that none of these entertainment venues are proposing to provide "wrestling entertainment".
> 
> Not saying that wrestling is necessarily desirable, but I have been to venues (abroad) where acrobatics and conjuring were provided to general delight.
> 
> .


maybe ovalhouse theatre will be able to provide entertainments of this kind.


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Be interesting to find out more about this new company.


There is nothing to find out (yet). Under the new "relaxed" ruled introduced by arch-socialist Gordon Brown they don't have to file accounts for two years - and even then can probably take advantage of the "small company" provision.  
"Small companies can prepare and file simpler, less detailed accounts than those required by large and medium companies.

The requirements for companies subject to the small companies’ regime are set out in Parts 15 and 16 of the Companies Act 2006. Further information on the detailed format and content of accounts for small companies can be found in the relevant regulations.

The Companies Act 2006 and regulations also set out what the directors’ report of a small company must contain. Such a report does not have to contain a business review or a statement as to the amount that the directors recommend be paid by way of dividend. If the company has taken advantage of the small companies’ exemption in preparing the directors’ report it must contain a statement above the director’s or secretary’s signature to that effect."


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2016)

Saw this on Saturday:


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2016)

I went to the organising meeting to set up "Reclaim Lambeth" at the Tate library on Saturday ( ended up in Windrush sq.)

Good turnout of people representing local groups and Unions.

The next meeting will be 4th June at same time 1pm. Venue to be decided. All welcome.

There was decision to build for a Reclaim Lambeth demo/ event on 25th June.

Idea behind Reclaim Lambeth is to build on campaigns around libraries and housing that affect the whole of Lambeth not only Brixton.

Facebook page for Reclaim Lambeth



> Reclaim Lambeth is a coalition of causes, campaigns and communities in Lambeth.
> 
> Reclaim Lambeth brings together campaigners around:
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


>


 wish I'd known about that earlier


----------



## editor (May 8, 2016)

There was some hideously drunk laaaads out on the town around Brixton last night.


----------



## Manter (May 8, 2016)

. This is next weekend at pop Brixton in aid of the brilliant Calais Kitchens- who are now feeding 5,000 people across Calais and Dunkirk with more arriving every day: including lots of very young unaccompanied minors. Please go, and please be generous!


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> wish I'd known about that earlier



I went down with a friend and got some cake and tea. Run by members of Brixton Housing Coop. Nice people. 

Given that now anti Semitism is being redefined as opposing actions of the government of the State of Israel wanted to show my support.


----------



## sparkybird (May 9, 2016)

At first glance, I thought the banner on the railway bridge read, 'impregnation centres are barbaric'.

Must be a bit tired.....


----------



## aka (May 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Be interesting to find out more about this new company.


The irony of a Nathan PATTIE not running a burger joint!
Not a lot to see here: 
FANCY FUNKIN CHICKEN LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
looks like he is involved with Pix, the tapas 'chain'.  I like Pix.


----------



## CH1 (May 9, 2016)

I see work has started at 400 Coldharbour Lane. Does that mean Rosa's Thai Chicken will be arriving co-terminus with the hotel?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2016)

Looks like Federation in the Villaaaage is going to open up as a bar in the evening. MOAR BEER.
#fedbar


----------



## organicpanda (May 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Looks like Federation in the Villaaaage is going to open up as a bar in the evening. MOAR BEER.
> #fedbar


This stuff?
A turn of the 20th century Scottish IPA brought back to life and made to be drunk in quantity! Spicy resins, apricots, tangerine zest and a bit of honey graham cracker. Low in alcohol, with loads of hop flavors, finishing dry with mouthfilling, ripping pithy tannins. Something hoppingly different for you IPA fans out there!


----------



## editor (May 9, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> This stuff?
> A turn of the 20th century Scottish IPA brought back to life and made to be drunk in quantity! Spicy resins, apricots, tangerine zest and a bit of honey graham cracker. Low in alcohol, with loads of hop flavors, finishing dry with mouthfilling, ripping pithy tannins. Something hoppingly different for you IPA fans out there!


Oh, you've misread my post! I was just using a 'witty' but 'meme-ic' misspelling of 'more' to make a slightly sarcastic point that there's yet another booze shunting venue opening up in Le Villaaaage. But Moar IPA does sound nice.


----------



## organicpanda (May 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh, you've misread my post! I was just using a 'witty' but 'meme-ic' misspelling of 'more' to make a slightly sarcastic point that there's yet another booze shunting venue opening up in Le Villaaaage. But Moar IPA does sound nice.


it was a deliberate misreading for comic effect


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> maybe ovalhouse theatre will be able to provide entertainments of this kind.


Wrestling? Your wish is our command


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Wrestling? Your wish is our command



As You Like It!


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Wrestling? Your wish is our command


And conjuring


----------



## editor (May 10, 2016)

Lambeth has named the 'Community engagement consultants' for two of its estate regeneration projects and the name is a full on buttom-pushing, on trend team: Make:Good. They "believe in meaningful processes of local participation, bringing people together to collaborate on the future of an area and its built environment." They're so out-there wacky that even their dog is featured in the 'our team' page.

Our Team : make:good

Zany!


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Lambeth has named the 'Community engagement consultants' for two of its estate regeneration projects and the name is a full on buttom-pushing, on trend team: Make:Good. They "believe in meaningful processes of local participation, bringing people together to collaborate on the future of an area and its built environment." They're so out-there wacky that even their dog is featured in the 'our team' page.
> 
> Our Team : make:good
> 
> Zany!


sounds awesome to me!


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2016)

Winot said:


> As You Like It!


I assume you saw the sex-change Tempest on BBC2 a month or so back.
That would have been very Oval House 20 years ago


----------



## Winot (May 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I assume you saw the sex-change Tempest on BBC2 a month or so back.
> That would have been very Oval House 20 years ago
> View attachment 86700


 
No I missed that - any good?


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2016)

To be quite honest it probably was - if you don't mind an interpretation which radically changes the "tone" of the original.

As it was shown after midnight and 2 hours long. I am afraid I only managed the first half hour. Since I didn't stay the course I can't say if was a satisfying version as a whole. But that was the fault of my biological clock, not the film.

Helen Mirren as Prospero(a) was a bit disconcerting compared to say the ultimate Prospero of the elderly Sir John Gielud. But Peter Greenaway's film Prospero's Books is a major distortion as all the characters are played by Prospero himself.

With regard to the film under discussion, the director roped in quite a starry cast The Tempest - BBC Two

I remember Derek Jarman's Tempest with affection. That is probably the film version I would recommend out of the ones I have seen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2016)

cross posting from the bus events thread -

there will be aged buses on the streets of Brixton again this Saturday (14 May) - a  small scale (6 buses or so) operation of late 1940s RTW type buses on the old route 95, Southwark Bridge - Brixton - Streatham - Tooting.  Timetable (opens as PDF - and suject to the usual disclaimers) here

These will carry anyone who wants to travel (subject to space being available) on a free basis.  (There may be a few additional buses running on 'invited guests only' basis - it's a licensing thing.)

This is to mark 50 years since Brixton garage's route 95 was the last in London to be operated by RTW type buses.

RTWs were built in 1949 / 50 as a variant of the 'RT' family of buses (the generation before Routemasters) - by London standards, a smallish batch of only 500 was built.  At that time, the operation of 'wide' - i.e. 8 ft wide rather than 7 ft 6 - needed specific police approval on a route by route basis. 

By the 60s, longer / wider buses were allowed, and the busiest central London routes got new Routemasters which had more seats and - from the drivers' perspective - had power assisted steering.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 11, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cross posting from the bus events thread -
> 
> there will be aged buses on the streets of Brixton again this Saturday (14 May) - a  small scale (6 buses or so) operation of late 1940s RTW type buses on the old route 95, Southwark Bridge - Brixton - Streatham - Tooting.  Timetable (opens as PDF - and suject to the usual disclaimers) here
> 
> ...



Will people just be able to hail them and pile on? or have you got to book or get on at the termini? I've got to get from brixton to streatham on sat afternoon - will I be able to get on one of these?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Will people just be able to hail them and pile on?


 
yes, assuming they have seats available at the time



friendofdorothy said:


> have you got to book or get on at the termini?


 
no to booking.

some enthusiasts will no doubt be travelling from one terminus to another though so there's a possibility they may be full.



friendofdorothy said:


> I've got to get from brixton to streatham on sat afternoon - will I be able to get on one of these?


 
subject to the above, yes


----------



## story (May 11, 2016)

Hello, excuse me for jumping into the middle of the conversation with a lmjgtfy question, but I'm very tired, and I don't have very much time these days, and I'd like to just get some simple answers fast.

I want to vote in the EU referendum but I'll be at Glastonbury, so I want to make sure I've got a postal vote.

I know I'm on the roll, because I voted in the local elections recently, so I'm assuming I don't have to reregister or anything dumb like that...?

I think I need to fill in a physical form in real life, not online, right?
For very boring and stupid reasons that I won't go into, I can't print off the form at home, so I'm assuming I can pick one up from.... The library? Olive Morris House...? We don't currently have a Town Hall, so.... it must be one of those, right? Or I suppose I could download and print it at the library if I had to.

Anyway, I'm sure this is very easy and simple stuff, but my head is like scrambled spaghetti right now, so I'd really appreciate someone pointing out all the obvious stuff about this for me. Thanks.

ETA I did do some googling but I got stuck in an infinite website loop and I may actually end up melting into butter if I have to go round that particular circle any longer.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 11, 2016)

story said:


> Hello, excuse me for jumping into the middle of the conversation with a lmjgtfy question, but I'm very tired, and I don't have very much time these days, and I'd like to just get some simple answers fast.
> 
> I want to vote in the EU referendum but I'll be at Glastonbury, so I want to make sure I've got a postal vote.
> 
> ...



If you're going to vote leave then you just write "Leave" on a postcard and send to Lambeth Council - I think any of their buildings will do.

If you're going to vote stay then this website says you do indeed need to fill out a form and that you need to do so before 8 June.  
Apply to vote by post - About my vote
I've no idea if you can pick up a copy from the council - if you haven't got a printer maybe you can print from one of the shops in Brixton that do print outs?


----------



## se5 (May 11, 2016)

story said:


> I want to vote in the EU referendum but I'll be at Glastonbury, so I want to make sure I've got a postal vote.



Ring up electoral services at the Council and they should be able to send you a form to fill in and return by post - try the main number 0209261000


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

Bloody hell it's chucking it down right now.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2016)

se5 said:


> Ring up electoral services at the Council and they should be able to send you a form to fill in and return by post - try the main number 0209261000


That's what I did.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 12, 2016)

You can also do it online

Register to vote - GOV.UK

They will inform your local authority who will email or post you the form which you can email or post back


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2016)

Lisa's view...



Ill-judged?


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2016)

Is that really from Lambeth? Extraordinarily ill-judged I'd say.  And what's the Brixton Carnival?


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2016)

Winot said:


> Is that really from Lambeth? Extraordinarily ill-judged I'd say.  And what's the Brixton Carnival?


I assume it's based upon a photo?
Don't know anything the carnival; I'm from Croydon.


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2016)

A quick google shows it's an event at Jamm, so nothing to do with the Council.



Still extraordinarily wrong though.


----------



## stethoscope (May 12, 2016)

Brixton Carnival is an event being put on by the 'Love Kulture Project' (based in East London) apparently.

It's all so wrong.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2016)

I am uncharacteristically speechless.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

Whatever happened to the place on the other side of the road which was going to do a Cheer leader event. Has it died a death, or is this cross-contamination?

BTW I like to blame he council for lots of things - but never being saucy to the point of causing offence.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

East London! Come this way! Bring your brioche! Bring your overpriced burgers! Irony? Bring it on! Bring all your fucking clichéd  shit because there's no shortage of people in Brixton ready to lap it up and pay handsomely for it! Let's make it Williamsburg Mk524!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

Original photo was taken at Notting Carnival.....without the tongues out...


----------



## Angellic (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Whatever happened to the place on the other side of the road which was going to do a Cheer leader event. Has it died a death, or is this cross-contamination?
> 
> BTW I like to blame he council for lots of things - but never being saucy to the point of causing offence.



Hard to tell from their website.

BXT Frat House | London


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Original photo was taken at Notting Carnival.....without the tongues out...


Looks like some posters (especially Tweeters in Ireland) have never had the pleasure of attending the Notting Hill Carnival! (and you can't blame Notting Hill on Lambeth Council either!)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 12, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Hard to tell from their website.
> 
> BXT Frat House | London


This is a brilliant non-website. Glad I've never been.

Off topic. Has anyone noticed they're not opening some of the gates to Brockwell Park till after 7.30am now?
Daft, it's light by 5. Is this cut backs or something.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Hard to tell from their website.
> BXT Frat House | London


They were doing this on May 4th

Which seems a bit similar in a way. One wonders if the problem is borderline sexism or borderline miscegenation? Obviously the Frat House are hiding their light under a bushel, so if you want to be offended by them you have to search them out.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Hard to tell from their website.
> 
> BXT Frat House | London


I met the owner and felt a little sorry for him as he had no idea how offensive the whole Frat House thing was when it was announced. It's actually a nice place (I'll post up some photos later) and the American theme is really half-arsed - they haven't even got any American beers on tap!  The general impression I got was that he was given bad advice. If they drop the Frat bullshit and just call it a sports bar or whatever, it would be fine (if you like those kind of bars).


----------



## stethoscope (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Looks like some posters (especially Tweeters in Ireland) have never had the pleasure of attending the Notting Hill Carnival! (and you can't blame Notting Hill on Lambeth Council either!)



'some posters'?  

And perhaps find out who Lisa McKenzie is too?


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> 'some posters'?
> And perhaps find out who Lisa McKenzie is too?


Careless quick fire retort on my part.
Who is Lisa McKenzie?


----------



## stethoscope (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Careless quick fire retort on my part.
> Who is Lisa McKenzie?



Working class activist and researcher, fights for social housing issues, been involved in class war.

Btw, my first carnival was 1993 and I've probably been to 15 over the years, if 'some posters' refers to me at all.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Working class activist and researcher, fights for social housing issues, been involved in class war.
> 
> Btw, my first carnival was 1993 and I've probably been to 15 over the years, if 'some posters' refers to me at all.


Thanks for that. I think she is perfectly entitled to her view - but when Nanker Phelge posted the photo it put a different complexion on it at least for me.

What appeared to Lisa to be malevolent art-work turns out to be 90% photographically recorded Notting Hill.

I think my last carnival was 1983. I can take a certain amount of this - but I find very loud steel drums made me labile. After 4 or 5 years I gave up on the basis that once you've seen it once etc. However if you dance along etc I guess it could be enjoyable for years, at least until the zimmer frame arrives.

Peace.


----------



## stethoscope (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thanks for that. I think she is perfectly entitled to her view - but when Nanker Phelge posted the photo it put a different complexion on it at least for me.
> 
> What appeared to Lisa to be malevolent art-work turns out to be 90% photographically recorded Notting Hill.



Well, it seems to me that an East London promotion company running something called 'Brixton Carnival' when its actually a club night, using a pretty dire re-working of an NHC photo is all all kinds of a bit crap - even if not the worst offence in the world.

Looks like that flyer has been pulled now anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

It does turn a fairly harmless fun photo into something a bit lewd and unnecessary


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It does turn a fairly harmless fun photo into something a bit lewd and unnecessary



And, I'm going to put this out there, racist.
Why? Because the addition of the lolling tongue presents the dancer as animalistic and/or hyper-sexualised in a way that the original picture doesn't.


----------



## twistedAM (May 12, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> And, I'm going to put this out there, racist.
> Why? Because the addition of the lolling tongue presents the dancer as animalistic and/or hyper-sexualised in a way that the original picture doesn't.



Yeah I noticed the tongue after looking at the original and the cop is smiling in the pic but has been photoshopped out of the poster. The artwork just gives a very different vibe to the original image.


----------



## lefteri (May 12, 2016)

What's going on - I'm on brixton rd, just seen 8 police ve?hicles roar towards brixton with sirens on, mostly SUVs -  plus there's a copter overhead


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

lefteri said:


> What's going on - I'm on brixton rd, just seen 8 police ve?hicles roar towards brixton with sirens on, mostly SUVs -  plus there's a copter overhead



A crime perhaps? or Wacky Races?


----------



## lefteri (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A crime perhaps? or Wacky Races?



Seems quite over the top, some of the SUVs were city of London cops - terrorist alert?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

lefteri said:


> Seems quite over the top, some of the SUVs were city of London cops - terrorist alert?



More likely a tourist alert round here these days...


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

There's been a helicopter buzzing loudly overhead for some time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

Challenge Anneka?


----------



## billythefish (May 12, 2016)

editor said:


> There's been a helicopter buzzing loudly overhead for some time.


Air ambulance landed in Max Roach park and police helicopter overhead, blood transfusion van, loads of paramedics and police. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

Heard that up to 3 shot/stabbed in Angell Town....


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

I think it's already been posted, but:







Anti Immigration Detention Centre message appears high above Brixton Road, Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (May 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I met the owner and felt a little sorry for him as he had no idea how offensive the whole Frat House thing was when it was announced. It's actually a nice place (I'll post up some photos later) and the American theme is really half-arsed - they haven't even got any American beers on tap!  The general impression I got was that he was given bad advice. If they drop the Frat bullshit and just call it a sports bar or whatever, it would be fine (if you like those kind of bars).



can't speak for weekend nights but when I have passed by it looks from the outside like a unpretentious locals bar


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> If you're going to vote leave then you just write "Leave" on a postcard and send to Lambeth Council - I think any of their buildings will do.
> 
> If you're going to vote stay then this website says you do indeed need to fill out a form and that you need to do so before 8 June.
> Apply to vote by post - About my vote
> I've no idea if you can pick up a copy from the council - if you haven't got a printer maybe you can print from one of the shops in Brixton that do print outs?


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2016)

Took some photos of the mural/ streetart on the wall of the car park next to Carlton Mansions this evening. As some point it will go when building work starts:


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2016)

And this has been added recently to the car park :


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Heard that up to 3 shot/stabbed in Angell Town....



Shooting according to Brixton Blog.


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2016)

Whilst I was there took a couple of shots of the old mural. Mansions looks a bit sad empty.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

One more shot of the car park mural/streetart:


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Lambeth has named the 'Community engagement consultants' for two of its estate regeneration projects and the name is a full on buttom-pushing, on trend team: Make:Good. They "believe in meaningful processes of local participation, bringing people together to collaborate on the future of an area and its built environment." They're so out-there wacky that even their dog is featured in the 'our team' page.
> 
> Our Team : make:good
> 
> Zany!



One of make:good has her own blog on cities and works for Guardian on cities.

Here is piece from her blog on one of make:good projects



> One of the inspired things make:good have done is to set up a sister project, What’s Brewin’?, which harnesses the role of dialogue in enabling change and drawing people together.  Within a structure of monthly get-togethers over cups of tea, the project provides a collaborative space and platform to bring together ideas for positive changemaking in important social issues. One micro-campaign is _#KnowYoureSkilled_, which aims to get people thinking about what their unique skills are in order to counteract low confidence, especially in jobseekers in our suffering economic climate. City living is complex; it can often be confusing and intimidating. The _#KnowYoureSkilled_ campaign uses dialogue as the first step in engaging people to think more positively about their role in their society, neighbourhood or family. Building confidence helps build community.



Nothing wrong with this but I do think these consultant companies need to look how Councils use them to pursue there own ends.

Two instances come to me:

"Fluid" and the Loughborough Junction masterplan consultation. As those who follow the LJ thread know there has been long running dispute about what most residents said about the adventure playground and what the Council or Fluid reported as what was said.

The consultation about the Brixton SPD. I used this to object to the Network Rail planning application for the arches.This came up at recent Brixton Neighbourhood meeting. Was told by a senior officer that the Brixton SPD was just "aspirational". (that is all the bits about retaining community etc) Though I was correct in what I said I was taking it to literally.

So my problem is that in consultation ones views can get either twisted to suit what the Council wants or in the long run told that they do not count for much. Also if one keeps asking questions you start to get some hostility from Council.

I do not find that this builds my confidence. Nor makes me feel more positively about my role in society. The opposite.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Vibrancy at the Windmill!





> *Date:  Saturday 14 May*
> 
> *Time:   8.30am start of sail cloth being attached and – 5pm*
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Come along to the Albert tonight!


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Slightly unusual request: 


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some clothes that I don't think I will use any more and I was
> wondering if you know any place around Brixton where I could donate
> ...


Ideas?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Slightly unusual request:
> Ideas?


What about asking the soup kitchen guys?


----------



## ash (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Slightly unusual request:
> Ideas?


Ace of clubs Clapham


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Slightly unusual request:
> Ideas?


I know boohoo has given clothes to a women's shelter. Maybe she could help?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Interesting piece here that is mighty relevant to Brixton:





> Artisan coffee. Pop-up shops. Bearded men in rolled up jeans, flouting the laws of comfort and hygiene to wear brogues without socks. The visual symbols of gentrification are as hackneyed as they are omnipresent in neighbourhoods in Britain that have seen the changes that come with hikes in house prices and rent costs. The familiar gentrifying pattern both in the UK and United States has run thus for decades: artists move into an area with cheap housing and studio space, then developers follow – and longstanding communities are forced out.
> 
> Artists are often blamed as the roots of the shift, for reasons that aren’t difficult to grasp: gentrification is rarely benign – it isn’t simply that shops morph into upmarket outlets as more people find well-paid work. Instead, the original community is characterised as troublesome, the area is described as “troubled” (read: crime-ridden) and the character shift of the wider neighbourhood is seen as restorative. Little thought is given to the people who have lived there for decades, raised children, put down roots, and found the streets and geography ingrained in their personal history and psychology.
> 
> ...


Even hipsters and artists should be afraid of gentrification


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Slightly unusual request:
> Ideas?


We accept and give out clothes at Brixton Foodbank.


----------



## aka (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I met the owner and snip.....


It's been empty every time I have walked passed; which isn't a viable business (unless you are using it as a money launderette or tax shelter).

Is it 'passed' or 'past' - my O Level English Grammar is a wee while ago.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2016)

Is Khans still a safe bet for a decent curry? It's been so long since I got a takeaway, but needed tonight.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Is Khans still a safe bet for a decent curry? It's been so long since I got a takeaway, but needed tonight.


I've never had a bad 'un from there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2016)

I second Khans.....but they undercooked my Chum Chum chicken the other week.....came out still pink inside.....had to send it back....thankfully wasn't a takeaway....i was eating in....came back perfecto though


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2016)

Khans or Curry Paradise are both good x


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting piece here that is mighty relevant to Brixton:
> Even hipsters and artists should be afraid of gentrification



She is right when she says this:



> But it comes with a cost: people have a tendency to attack what is visible about gentrification – the symptoms, not the cause. Artists, over-priced coffee and deliberately rough-hewn bread aren’t the causes of gentrification: that’s the deliberate pursuit of capital by developers, forcing people from one area to another.



Balfron Tower is a good case. Its right near Canary Wharf. Not a area of hip coffee shops. Its proximity to the City and Canary Wharf make it a good bet for redevelopment for private housing. Listening to a radio programme about concrete buildings. As someone pointed out high rise is now derided as (social) housing but a lot of the private developments going up now are all private and high rise. The programme is well worth a listen for a considered look at "Brutalist" architecture and the issue of social housing. The decision to privatise Balfron Tower had nothing to do with hipsters or artists.

The main driver for the gentrification of London was Thatcherism. The "Big Bang" deregulating the City and making London a centre of finance. Canary Wharf was big part of this. An enclave of big finance built slap bang in the middle of a working class area. Did nothing for the people who lived in the area.

Its not artists who are to blame. "Cheap" means affordable in my book. Artists did in London and other cities like New York use old buildings. But the end result of gentrification was not inevitable. That was down, in the bigger picture, to how capitalism works.

Might as well say that the money that Brixton got post riots was a driver of gentrification. Such as the Brixton Challenge. Which paid for the Ritzy for example.

To add:

And its not that developers force people from one area. Capitalism is amoral. If you have the money the developers don’t care what or who you are. Its a free market. One of the problems with Capitalism is that all are equal regardless of background but it also produces great inequalities.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Is Khans still a safe bet for a decent curry? It's been so long since I got a takeaway, but needed tonight.


Never had a duff curry from there


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> She is right when she says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What better way to prevent riots in inner cities than force potential rioters out?


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> We accept and give out clothes at Brixton Foodbank.



Where is the Foodbank? Do u accept food donations? I’m assuming you volunteer for it?


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What better way to prevent riots in inner cities than force potential rioters out?



Chatting to the man in the off licence he told me that in recent elections for Mayor that there had been increase in votes from the edge of London for Labour. This is possibly due to people being pushed out of central London.

Given what this government is doing I think rioting is long overdue.


----------



## Greebo (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Where is the Foodbank? Do u accept food donations? I’m assuming you volunteer for it?


Details here Norwood and Brixton Foodbank | Network Foodbank | Trussell Trust


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What better way to prevent riots in inner cities than force potential rioters out?



Reminded me. I have just read Ballard novel "High Rise"- which is about a private high rise populated by the middle classes. 

Its an attack on the class system among other things.

A quote:

"In a sense life in the high rise had become to resemble the world outside-there were the same ruthlessness and aggression concealed within a set of polite conventions."

Stuck in my mind of what London is like now. Ballard saw it then and its relevant now. 

Its not working class rioters that are a problem ( see the recent riots). But the inherent violence of an unequal society.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> She is right when she says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Reminded me. I have just read Ballard novel "High Rise"- which is about a private high rise populated by the middle classes.
> 
> Its an attack on the class system among other things.
> 
> ...


How did it compare with the film?


----------



## uk benzo (May 13, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Is Khans still a safe bet for a decent curry? It's been so long since I got a takeaway, but needed tonight.



Why not just hop on a bus and go to Tooting?


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> She is right when she says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with much of this, but I'm not sure about postulating Brixton Challenge as being a possible engine of gentrification. In particular the move to full West End prices, which probably does drive aware less affluent customers, seems to be an example of "amoral capitalism" - the current owners see no reason not to charge West End prices if people will pay them. 

A lot of Brixton Challenge money went into job training. The two biggest capital schemes - the Foyer and the Ritzy had large social housing element. I think Brixton Challenge was more directed at jobs and deprivation and it was quite early (1992-96 approx) - much before gentrification became visible as a shopping experience say. 

Brixton Village was in fact created as a re-branding paid for by Brixton Challenge, who errected the gates decorated with metal fish on Coldharbour Lane but even so I don't think the Villaage really took off until well into the 2000s or even later, did it? But then maybe I am misremembering.

As regards concrete tower blocks of social housing being unloved - there was an example this evening on "Have I got News for You" - a council tower block in Glasgow was blown up to much audience mirth.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> How did it compare with the film?



I have not seen the film. Reviews were a bit sniffy about. But was talking to an acquaintance and he thought it was good on the class issue and relevant to London now. So I think the reviewers just didn’t get it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I agree with much of this, but I'm not sure about postulating Brixton Challenge as being a possible engine of gentrification. In particular the move to full West End prices, which probably does drive aware less affluent customers, seems to be an example of "amoral capitalism" - the current owners see no reason not to charge West End prices if people will pay them.
> 
> A lot of Brixton Challenge money went into job training. The two biggest capital schemes - the Foyer and the Ritzy had large social housing element. I think Brixton Challenge was more directed at jobs and deprivation and it was quite early (1992-96 approx) - much before gentrification became visible as a shopping experience say.
> 
> ...



Fair points. I mentioned Brixton Challenge as the view put in the Guardian piece was the common one that artists were partly to blame for gentrification as they make an area more desirable.

As for tower blocks being unloved. The radio programme I linked to has something to say about that.

Just read the article on the Balfron Tower that stethoscope put on the housing thread. This is what one now ex resident said of the Balfron Tower.



> In November 2010, Newman wrote an eloquent and moving letter to Andrea Baker, Director of Housing at Poplar HARCA, asking if there had been a misunderstanding: “_ see my flat, my home, as a safe haven with memories of my brothers, and an inspirational, poetic view that has helped me through very difficult times,” he wrote. “I have lived for the past few weeks with the worry of losing my home._



And Ballards "High Rise" is not a simple dystopia either. Laing - one of the three main characters in the novel- ends up finding a liberation in High Rise from the stuffy bourgeois life he had led. 

It will be interesting to see how the new "High Rise" fair in the next years.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have not seen the film. Reviews were a bit sniffy about. But was talking to an acquaintance and he thought it was good on the class issue and relevant to London now. So I think the reviewers just didn’t get it.


I did not get to see it either. Maybe it will come round on Channel 4 or BBC2/4 in due course.

Empire of the Sun I recall as being spectacular, but that was a Spielberg film of Ballard's autobiographical childhood memories of Shanghai under Japanese occupation. But I have not read that book.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Why not just hop on a bus and go to Tooting?


Because I have a sleeping toddler in the house.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Had this Estates Gazette article pointed out to me.
EGi - News Article - Supermarkets ready to cash in on resi potential

According to the article Tescos are marketing their Acre Lane and Kennington Lane sites for housing. This is partly a function of the large car parks, which would yield much higher return sold off for housing than parking customers cars.

Morrisons Streatham store (now closed) next to Streatham BR station is also on a list for development.

Sainsburys are also doing the same thing, but not in our immediate area.

I thought everything was supposed to be sorted out at Tescos with new Chief Exec etc. But my lodger, who work at a Tescos branch in north London said they had a special staff meeting on Wednesday were they were all notified their hours were to be cut.

So I reckon the name of the game is debt reduction. Tescos debt to equity ratio was 2.05 last August. Seems like if interest rates rose not only would hipsters be buggered - Tescos might go the way of BHS!


----------



## Maharani (May 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I second Khans.....but they undercooked my Chum Chum chicken the other week.....came out still pink inside.....had to send it back....thankfully wasn't a takeaway....i was eating in....came back perfecto though


Serves you right for ordering chum chum. Silly name.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 14, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Serves you right for ordering chum chum. Silly name.



Lennon's fave and it was his bday


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Serves you right for ordering chum chum. Silly name.



Chum is salmon; maybe chum chum means salmonella?


----------



## sparkybird (May 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Vibrancy at the Windmill!



I put your mind at rest,  there's nothing very vibrant about the windmill and those involved with it. I should know, I'm one of them! Eley Kishimoto have been based in a building very near the mill for 20 odd years.

The sails look great! I'll try and post a pic later.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> I put your mind at rest,  there's nothing very vibrant about the windmill and those involved with it. I should know, I'm one of them! Eley Kishimoto have been based in a building very near the mill for 20 odd years.
> 
> The sails look great! I'll try and post a pic later.


Please do! Love to see how it looks


----------



## Gramsci (May 14, 2016)

Saw the accordion player and her dog today in Brixton. Gave her some money.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2016)

If I take a photo of a busker I always give them some cash. Good manners, innit?!


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2016)

That's a beautiful dog! She wouldn't need to play very well at all to get a tip out of me


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> That's a beautiful dog! She wouldn't need to play very well at all to get a tip out of me


she's played pretty well when I've passed her (and dropped a coin)


----------



## editor (May 14, 2016)

We had a great crowd in the Albert last night 



Free entry and pints from £3.30!


----------



## happyshopper (May 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Saw the accordion player and her dog today in Brixton. Gave her some money.


Is the same dog I've seen with other buskers around town?


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Is the same dog I've seen with other buskers around town?


I saw the dog with a different woman outside the toilets on Pope Rd earlier. It's so enormous - must cost a fortune in dog food.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Saw the accordion player and her dog today in Brixton. Gave her some money.



If I see an accordionist, I *always* give them some money - usually in the hope they'll *stop playing!

*Not anti-accordion prejudice, but with one-sided hearing loss, accordions (and church organs) sound horrible - like industrial cement mixers.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2016)

More Brixton buskers: Brixton buskers – guitarists, singers, accordion player, beatboxer and a funky bass player seen around town, May 2016


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2016)

Not directly Brixton but recent news in the Standard revealed that Lea Bridge Road - a station dating back to 1840, but closed during railway cuts in 1985 is to re-open tomorrow Station to reopen in east London 31 years after it was closed

People might remember that the possibility of reopening East Brixton Station has regularly  cropped up on these boards.

In the case of Lea Bridge Road station it seems that Waltham Forest pushed for it and linked in with a government fund called the New Station Fund. Lord Ahmad celebrates start of work on Lea Bridge station - News stories - GOV.UK

This article gives a perspective over time for when the station was a decaying derelict wreck up to date (in the comments section) The Life, Death and Rebirth of Lea Bridge Station - London Reconnections

It does seem to me that East Brixton is well suited for this treatment.

BTW one of the issues for East Brixton was cited cost of disability access. At Lea Bridge Road this is going to be phased. The initial work is being done to reinstate the access as it had been before. When passenger numbers build up lifts will be provided - thus staging the expense of the station rebuild/refit.


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2016)

That's a very useful precedent to know about.


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2016)

Just a little plug for Titan Plum Porter 4.9% abv - available at Lidl this week (at least in the Stockwell one) @ £1.49

I think it's fab. Used to have it occasionally at Wetherspoons when they had more adventurous ideas about beer (i.e. not all American style "Craft" over-hopped stuff).


----------



## discobastard (May 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Just a little plug for Titan Plum Porter 4.9% abv - available at Lidl this week (at least in the Stockwell one) @ £1.49
> 
> View attachment 86917I think it's fab. Used to have it occasionally at Wetherspoons when they had more adventurous ideas about beer (i.e. not all American style "Craft" over-hopped stuff).


Yeah that stuff rocks.  Would love to try it on draught...


----------



## Maharani (May 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Saw the accordion player and her dog today in Brixton. Gave her some money.


There are two of these ladies with the accordions and massive hounds. They sit up the street from one another and one has a small child with her.


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2016)

Slightly out of area, but might be of interest to someone:

Thames Central Open Spaces is hosting a public meeting chaired by Kate Hoey MP, to discuss the Garden Bridge. Garden Bridge - 7pm (doors 6.30pm) St John’s Waterloo Waterloo Road London SE1 8TY

garden bridge


----------



## peterkro (May 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Slightly out of area, but might be of interest to someone:
> 
> Thames Central Open Spaces is hosting a public meeting chaired by Kate Hoey MP, to discuss the Garden Bridge. Garden Bridge - 7pm (doors 6.30pm) St John’s Waterloo Waterloo Road London SE1 8TY
> 
> garden bridge


Just as a matter of interest there are 8 or 9 Housing Co-ops in the area who are directly effected by this all of which are agin it. Unfortunately my particular landlord Coin Street who hold the lease on the area on the Southbank where the bridge will finish (they hold the lease from Lambeth) is willing to let it go ahead.There is great support locally to stop it and it's not over by a long chalk,in spite of the new mayor changing his mind and supporting the planned new bridge.


----------



## technical (May 16, 2016)

Something has happened outside the town hall. Four/five ambulances and loads of police. Traffic at a standstill in all directions


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

technical said:


> Something has happened outside the town hall. Four/five ambulances and loads of police. Traffic at a standstill in all directions


Sounds like an accident of some sort


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

Oh dear:


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2016)

Does anyone know what is happening about Stockwell War Memorial?
There are a number of websites which have pages dedicated to the memorial and its gardens - mostly dating to 2012 as far as I can see.

The amazing Stockwell Traffic Scheme (48 weeks and going) has obliterated the gardens around the Memorial. No-one can now stand in front of the memorial on Remembrance Sunday because the space is now occupied by south-bound lanes of the traffic improvement scheme.

There was a nice informative article on Brixton Buzz featuring this photo, but obviously back in 2014 the traffic scheme was as yet unkown. As well as the Boris Bus and the Garden Bridge will Boris's legacy now include  desecrating the garden of remembrance at Stockwell?


----------



## Angellic (May 16, 2016)

Can anyone advise the best way to find out the status of a small green land in Lambeth. It's the one bounded by Mallams Mews, Angell Park Gardens, Fyfield Rd and St. James's Crescent. It not listed officially as a green space as far as I can see and doesn't appear green on Google maps. Thanks.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Does anyone know what is happening about Stockwell War Memorial?
> There are a number of websites which have pages dedicated to the memorial and its gardens - mostly dating to 2012 as far as I can see.
> 
> The amazing Stockwell Traffic Scheme (48 weeks and going) has obliterated the gardens around the Memorial. No-one can now stand in front of the memorial on Remembrance Sunday because the space is now occupied by south-bound lanes of the traffic improvement scheme.
> ...


These are the plans:






New Stockwell junction moves a step closer as Lambeth Council starts legal process in deal with TfL


----------



## trabuquera (May 16, 2016)

Bus accident sounds horrible. Fingers crossed for the victim(s).

On buskers: there was also my favourite guy (after the steelpanners) out yesterday - a bloke who plays an electrically-amplified kora. Was outside KFC in the mid afternoon. Don't know if his beautiful twangy runs of notes have a chillout effect on the neighbourhood as a whole but they certainly do on me.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Bus accident sounds horrible. Fingers crossed for the victim(s).
> 
> On buskers: there was also my favourite guy (after the steelpanners) out yesterday - a bloke who plays an electrically-amplified kora. Was outside KFC in the mid afternoon. Don't know if his beautiful twangy runs of notes have a chillout effect on the neighbourhood as a whole but they certainly do on me.


I saw him yesterday but didn't get chance to snap a pic. And, yes, he makes a lovely noise.


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Does anyone know what is happening about Stockwell War Memorial?
> There are a number of websites which have pages dedicated to the memorial and its gardens - mostly dating to 2012 as far as I can see.
> 
> The amazing Stockwell Traffic Scheme (48 weeks and going) has obliterated the gardens around the Memorial. No-one can now stand in front of the memorial on Remembrance Sunday because the space is now occupied by south-bound lanes of the traffic improvement scheme.
> ...



The whole point of the junction redesign is to remove the gyratory which means that the memorial will no longer be stranded in the middle of it, and it will be directly accessible from the tube station.

Stockwell








> *What we're doing*
> The work to widen cycle lanes and separate signals, plus the segregated cycle track north of Stockwell station, will remove conflict between vehicles and bikes.
> 
> The new public space connecting Stockwell Memorial Garden with the surrounding area will make it more accessible for residents and visitors. New trees and seating will make the area more pleasant.
> ...



Happily the road nutters failed in their attempt to scupper this scheme.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh dear:



Someone reported dead.   
LBC just said it was someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The whole point of the junction redesign is to remove the gyratory which means that the memorial will no longer be stranded in the middle of it, and it will be directly accessible from the tube station.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Happily the road nutters failed in their attempt to scupper this scheme.



The northbound bicycle lane opened this morning, and the southbound opened last week.  It's much better for cyclists than before.


----------



## Maharani (May 16, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Someone reported dead.
> LBC just said it was someone in a wheelchair.


That's just awful.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 16, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Someone reported dead.
> LBC just said it was someone in a wheelchair.


Badly injured, but not dead.
Wheelchair user rushed to hospital after being hit by bus in Brixton


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Badly injured, but not dead.
> Wheelchair user rushed to hospital after being hit by bus in Brixton


Well that's good news then.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

Popped in here on Saturday night. Loved the d'n'bass set by Ed Solo. 
In photos: Boomtown Fair’s Mayfair London Extravaganza at the Electric Brixton


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Badly injured, but not dead.
> Wheelchair user rushed to hospital after being hit by bus in Brixton


The Standard describes Windrush Square as "Brixton Hill"


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The whole point of the junction redesign is to remove the gyratory which means that the memorial will no longer be stranded in the middle of it, and it will be directly accessible from the tube station.
> 
> Stockwell
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know if the war memorial is literally 4 sided, with inscriptions on each side then?

The space on the side where the Mayor used to lay the wreath along with all the other dignitaries has definitely gone under the tarmac.


----------



## Gramsci (May 16, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Is the same dog I've seen with other buskers around town?


Yes it is. Saw the dog today in Oxford Street with another busker.


----------



## ringo (May 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it is. Saw the dog today in Oxford Street with another busker.



I saw it there on Saturday. Busy dog.


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Do you happen to know if the war memorial is literally 4 sided, with inscriptions on each side then?
> 
> The space on the side where the Mayor used to lay the wreath along with all the other dignitaries has definitely gone under the tarmac.


I don't know. But this is from the consultation document:


> D.16  Concern about proximity to carriageway
> 
> The memorial clock tower will be closer to the carriageway. This has been discussed with the Friends of Stockwell Memorial to ensure the most suitable setback possible has been achieved.
> There will be a footway, hedge, cycle track and segregation separating the clock tower from the traffic lane, which equates to approximately 5 metres.
> ...



Apparently "friends of Stockwell Memorial" supported the scheme.


----------



## sparkybird (May 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Please do! Love to see how it looks



With apologies for the delay and the fact that they're not even my pictures, but here's a link to the Windmills Flickr page

Ashby Mill - Brixton
And here are the sails turning by wind power - not sure when this last happened!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 17, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> With apologies for the delay and the fact that they're not even my pictures, but here's a link to the Windmills Flickr page
> 
> Ashby Mill - Brixton
> And here are the sails turning by wind power - not sure when this last happened!



Great work for a 4 sail mill.

8 sail mills rule though.


----------



## sparkybird (May 17, 2016)

Do forgive us for being 4 sails short of a full windmill 

I think it's pretty incredible that it turned at all given that when it was built 200 years ago it would have been surrounded by fields!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 17, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Do forgive us for being 4 sails short of a full windmill
> 
> I think it's pretty incredible that it turned at all given that when it was built 200 years ago it would have been surrounded by fields!



Has it been working since it was built or did it stop and get brought back in to use?


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2016)

Went to this meeting, but only stayed for half an hour. It was well organised apart from the PA, which seemed muffled to me, I was only catching about 50% of what was said (I was right at the back - and my hearing is sometimes iffy).

I reckon there could have been 300 people there - church area was full and they were sending people up into the balcony.

The interior of St John's Waterloo makes one wonder what St Matthews Brixton looked like before the insertion of the massive concrete staircase and slab floors.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2016)

editor said:


> The Standard describes Windrush Square as "Brixton Hill"





editor said:


> The Standard describes Windrush Square as "Brixton Hill"


SW2 - Brixton Hill


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> SW2 - Brixton Hill


SW2 is Brixton. Windrush Square is not on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2016)

editor said:


> SW2 is Brixton. Windrush Square is not on Brixton Hill.


SW9 is Brixton. SW2 is Brixton Hill, Streatham Fringes etc


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> SW9 is Brixton. SW2 is Brixton Hill, Streatham Fringes etc


Neither of which is Windrush Square. What point are you actiually trying to make here?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> SW9 is Brixton. SW2 is Brixton Hill, Streatham Fringes etc


Whatever you say, but please don't tell people looking for Windrush Square to go up Brixton Hill.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

Oh, and SW2 is BRIXTON, not Brixton Hill. 
London postal district - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Neither of which is Windrush Square. What point are you actiually trying to make here?


Oh it's an old point, but a bad 'un. I've got to get back to work now but if someone from SW9 could carry on if be much obliged.


----------



## peterkro (May 17, 2016)

ooh,post code wars round 3,792.


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2016)

As per boundaries here:


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2016)

Yeah but which one is more Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2016)

SE24.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> As per boundaries here:
> View attachment 86997


Surely the (temporarily shut) Town Hall is SW2. It always used to be.

Or are they saying the SW2 postal address for Lambeth Council was somewhere else? 

I think we should be told.


----------



## choochi (May 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> As per boundaries here:
> View attachment 86997



This map is not entirely correct as Railton, Chaucer Road, Dulwich and Spenser Roads are all in SE24.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

This is more accurate:

 

Immense detail here: SW9 postcodes, Lambeth


----------



## Ms T (May 17, 2016)

choochi said:


> This map is not entirely correct as Railton, Chaucer Road, Dulwich and Spenser Roads are all in SE24.



Part of Railton Rd is in SW2 I think, as is part of Mayall Rd.


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2016)

All of the map providers have slightly wonky boundaries it seems.  Here's another


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> All of the map providers have slightly wonky boundaries it seems.  Here's another
> View attachment 87008


At least they got the Town Hall right.
And Ballater Road. And Santley Street.
Best so far I would say.


----------



## Winot (May 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Just a little plug for Titan Plum Porter 4.9% abv - available at Lidl this week (at least in the Stockwell one) @ £1.49
> 
> View attachment 86917I think it's fab. Used to have it occasionally at Wetherspoons when they had more adventurous ideas about beer (i.e. not all American style "Craft" over-hopped stuff).



Not in the Acre Lane Lidl - unless you cleared them out CH1?

Did pick these 3 up though. Their beer selection really is good.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely the (temporarily shut) Town Hall is SW2. It always used to be.
> 
> Or are they saying the SW2 postal address for Lambeth Council was somewhere else?
> 
> I think we should be told.


The Lambeth Town Hall. If it were the Brixton Town Hall it was be in Brixton. SW9. Home to the famous oasis of Pop Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> The Lambeth Town Hall. If it were the Brixton Town Hall it was be in Brixton. SW9. Home to the famous oasis of Pop Brixton.


Pop Brixton _IS _Brixton, and make no mistake. In fact it's so integral to Brixton now, it should have both codes, so its address reads, Pop Brixton, The Absolute Centre,  SW2/9


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2016)

No doubt discussed elsewhere but anyone know the fate of the steam laundry building on coldharbour? I see action....


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> No doubt discussed elsewhere but anyone know the fate of the steam laundry building on coldharbour? I see action....


Being turned into housing by Lexadon I believe. It's all been demolished except the street facade.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> No doubt discussed elsewhere but anyone know the fate of the steam laundry building on coldharbour? I see action....


The back has all been demolished now and it's turning into another social housing-free cash cow for Lexadon. The front façade is likely to turn into some sort of extension of the Villaaaaage with, most likely, another bland and pricey chain cafe/restaurant occupying the space.

Lexadon applies to demolish rear of Walton Lodge laundry for private housing development


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

I got asked if I'd run a preview for this bloke house act who are playing Brixton soon. And then I saw the video. So, no.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2016)

editor said:


> I got asked if I'd run a preview for this bloke house act who are playing Brixton soon. And then I saw the video. So, no.



Looks like he would be at home at either the Frat House or Jamm.
Definitely SW9  and not SW2!


----------



## boohoo (May 18, 2016)

The finer sides of Brixton are SW9.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> No doubt discussed elsewhere but anyone know the fate of the steam laundry building on coldharbour? I see action....


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Ashby Mill - Brixton
> And here are the sails turning by wind power - not sure when this last happened!


they are not sails! they are sweeps - we got told off for giggling too much at an open day there a few year ago. An enthusiastic volunteer asked '_what kinds of sweeps are there?_' in her best primary teacher sort of way and one of my group said 'Sooty and...' and 'chimney...' Never did learn about the types of sweeps.


----------



## Harbourite (May 18, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> they are not sails! they are sweeps - we got told off for giggling too much at an open day there a few year ago. An enthusiastic volunteer asked '_what kinds of sweeps are there?_' in her best primary teacher sort of way and one of my group said 'Sooty and...' and 'chimney...' Never did learn about the types of sweeps.


supermarket


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2016)

cervix opening!


----------



## sparkybird (May 18, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> cervix opening!


Oi! I've only just finished me dinner :0


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> cervix opening!


ouch.


----------



## Maharani (May 18, 2016)

editor said:


> I got asked if I'd run a preview for this bloke house act who are playing Brixton soon. And then I saw the video. So, no.



Balls to that


----------



## discobastard (May 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Balls to that


Beyond shite.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

Another Brixton busker:







Buskers of Brixton: the dapper solo guitarist with underfoot tambourine


----------



## EastEnder (May 19, 2016)

boohoo said:


> The finer sides of Brixton are SW9.


You're only saying that because you're too scruffy to be let into SW2


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

This is how the Premier Inn is selling Brixton 


> Located in the centre of Brixton, with only a two-minute walk to Brixton tube and a ten minute tube ride into central London, guests will never be far from experiences that have made the area one of the most exciting in South London. With Brixton Village Market – home to delicious foods and cocktails from around the world, the famous _Ritzy_ cinema, gig-goers' favourites Electric Brixton and the O2 Academy Brixton as well as a range of buzzing bars and restaurants all a short stroll from the hotel, there really is something for everyone.


----------



## EastEnder (May 19, 2016)

Thank heavens the Premier Inn is in SW9.....


----------



## T & P (May 19, 2016)

TBF that is exactly the kind local attractions & amenities the average person who would come to stay in a hotel in Brixton is likely to be interested in (or coming to Brixton for in the first place).


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I got asked if I'd run a preview for this bloke house act who are playing Brixton soon. And then I saw the video. So, no.



if no - then why post this video? looks like they got their preview here after all.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> if no - then why post this video? looks like they got their preview here after all.


To highlight their vile sexism? I don't think this was the publicity they were after - I haven't even mentioned where or when they're playing- but no doubt you will disagree.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> To highlight their vile sexism? I don't think this was the publicity they were after - I haven't even mentioned where or when they're playing- but no doubt you will disagree.


They do say even bad publicity is still publicity, oxygen of publicity, etc. 

No doubt the act think sexist, vaguely lesbian titilation is perfectly ok, and that anyone who argues against it is just being a polically correct killjoy.  So I doubt Urbanz digust, distain and general swearing, will have any effect on them at all, but I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 19, 2016)

I was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a Brixton 'cheap eats' thread. Where we can share examples of good quality grub at cheap/affordable prices....best value curry...biggest plate of good food for under a tenner....where to feeda small family some good healthy food without spending the weekly shopping bill...that kinda thing

I'd start it, but my knowledge is a bit vague on the subject....

...probably a stupid idea though and would likely descend into a debate about the meaning of affordable.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> This is how the Premier Inn is selling Brixton



Like the way they say something for everybody. 

Wouldn't surprise me if Ritzy put there prices up again with this latest addition to Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a Brixton 'cheap eats' thread. Where we can share examples of good quality grub at cheap/affordable prices....best value curry...biggest plate of good food for under a tenner....where to feeda small family some good healthy food without spending the weekly shopping bill...that kinda thing
> 
> I'd start it, but my knowledge is a bit vague on the subject....
> 
> ...probably a stupid idea though and would likely descend into a debate about the meaning of affordable.



The Portuguese cafe Max in Brixton Station Road. 

I'd say most of the cafes in that stretch.


----------



## uk benzo (May 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The Portuguese cafe Max in Brixton Station Road.
> 
> I'd say most of the cafes in that stretch.



Cafe Max, Moroccan Place, Shawl cafe, Healthy Eaters, Nandos


----------



## sparkybird (May 19, 2016)

Kata Kata vegetarian galettes on Brixton Hill (next to Negril)


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...probably a stupid idea though and would likely descend into a debate about the meaning of affordable.


As has been proven here time and time again, some posters - the more well off ones, _naturellement _- have quite different ideas about what constitutes 'affordable' and will often attempt to back it up with all manner of arcane and illogical arguments.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> They do say even bad publicity is still publicity, oxygen of publicity, etc.
> 
> No doubt the act think sexist, vaguely lesbian titilation is perfectly ok, and that anyone who argues against it is just being a polically correct killjoy.  So I doubt Urbanz digust, distain and general swearing, will have any effect on them at all, but I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


I chose to make the point the way I wanted to and am quite happy to have done so. Sorry it failed to meet with your approval but at least people know what to expect from the act. Perhaps some will think the same as me and choose not go to see them now.

As for me, I wrote back to their agency and told them that I refused to help promote their night because of their sexist video. They asked if I'd promote another act on the same bill instead, but I refused. I doubt if it'll make much difference, but if enough media outlets said the same maybe they'd send the shit feedback to the band and they might realise that what they're doing is unacceptable. Either way, that video has cost the band and the agency a small amount of the publicity they sought.


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Kata Kata vegetarian galettes on Brixton Hill (next to Negril)



Lovely vibe in there yet last time I went there were three other people in there while the two sterile coffee places down the hill were rammed.


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You're only saying that because you're too scruffy to be let into SW2



Are you SW2?


----------



## sparkybird (May 19, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Lovely vibe in there yet last time I went there were three other people in there while the two sterile coffee places down the hill were rammed.


Sshh, don't tell everyone! I don't think my trousers are short enough or my face hairy enough to spend too much time in the hipster joints 
Although I do like their coffee for a treat


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Cafe Max, Moroccan Place, Shawl cafe, Healthy Eaters, Nandos



Shawl cafe is the newish one under the Rec? I was in there a while back and it is a friendly place. Unlike Max etc its not under threat of Network Rail.

The Cafe Max is also child friendly. As are most Mediterranean places. My Spanish friend said to me last week that children are treated differently here.

I would also put in Wetherspoons. Ive noticed a lot of people eat there. Particularly on Saturdays. Where there is a younger crowd.

Agree about Healthy Eaters- though space is limited to eat in. Edit to say I’m wrong on that is has downstairs to eat in.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2016)

Sam's Cafe, Acre Lane. 

Elephant (Indian place in Brixton Village).


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Sshh, don't tell everyone! I don't think my trousers are short enough or my face hairy enough to spend too much time in the hipster joints
> Although I do like their coffee for a treat



The coffee in "that place"  is fine; I usually have one to take with me after a galette and smoothie. Also, there's Adam's Bakery on Brixton Hill which does an americano at a likeable £1.30 - it's strong and therefore preferable to the hipster stuff that comes in at  £2.40 a pop..


----------



## madolesance (May 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Sam's Cafe, Acre Lane.
> 
> Elephant (Indian place in Brixton Village).



God I would never ever consider 'Elephant' as a cheap place to eat.
Take a visit to Totting to many places serving up the same food for a fraction of the price and of 
a better quality. "Elephant' is one of the many problems that Brixton is currently suffering.
Copies of food served else where, done really badly but people tolerate it as the think it's
the real thing.


----------



## EastEnder (May 19, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Are you SW2?


Yes, but I don't like to brag.


----------



## uk benzo (May 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Shawl cafe is the newish one under the Rec? I was in there a while back and it is a friendly place. Unlike Max etc its not under threat of Network Rail.
> 
> The Cafe Max is also child friendly. As are most Mediterranean places. My Spanish friend said to me last week that children are treated differently here.
> 
> ...



Yup it's the newish one under the rec.


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Another Brixton busker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter calls this man 'magic man' as he wears a top hat. Think he lives beside me as I see him on my street quite a bit.


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> This is how the Premier Inn is selling Brixton


They missed the word 'vibrant'


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Shawl cafe is the newish one under the Rec? I was in there a while back and it is a friendly place. Unlike Max etc its not under threat of Network Rail.
> 
> The Cafe Max is also child friendly. As are most Mediterranean places. My Spanish friend said to me last week that children are treated differently here.


I just love the vibe along this stretch. Feels more like old Brixton.


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2016)

madolesance said:


> God I would never ever consider 'Elephant' as a cheap place to eat.
> Take a visit to Totting to many places serving up the same food for a fraction of the price and of
> a better quality. "Elephant' is one of the many problems that Brixton is currently suffering.
> Copies of food served else where, done really badly but people tolerate it as the think it's
> the real thing.



This kind and of food is so cheap to make too. I think Elephant is a total rip.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This kind and of food is so cheap to make too. I think Elephant is a total rip.


I wasn't impressed. But Sam's cafe is amazing value. I might have to go there tomorrow now I'm thinking of their cheese omelette and chips...


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Yup it's the newish one under the rec.


I think the Shawl Cafe was the one I adjourned to on Christmas Day when Wetherspoons turfed out. Quite congenial - but beer choice was limited to cans of Stella I think. (@£2)


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2016)

More Herne Hill than Brixton, but the weekday £6 lunch deal (Mon-Thurs) at the Prince Regent is great value.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2016)

madolesance said:


> God I would never ever consider 'Elephant' as a cheap place to eat.
> Take a visit to Totting to many places serving up the same food for a fraction of the price and of
> a better quality. "Elephant' is one of the many problems that Brixton is currently suffering.
> Copies of food served else where, done really badly but people tolerate it as the think it's
> the real thing.



I've been to Tooting for curry many times . I agree they are better and cheaper than Elephant, but we are talking about Brixton, no? You can eat in Elephant for about a tenner. I think it's pretty good food.


----------



## innit (May 20, 2016)

Ms T said:


> More Herne Hill than Brixton, but the weekday £6 lunch deal (Mon-Thurs) at the Prince Regent is great value.


It's great, and they are really child friendly - happy for babies and toddlers to have packed lunches, no pushing a kids menu on you, and generally relaxed about having them there.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...probably a stupid idea though and would likely descend into a debate about the meaning of affordable.


Not a stupid idea but it would definitely decend into a sneery put downs for those who post approving reviews of unapproved venues.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> I've been to Tooting for curry many times . I agree they are better and cheaper than Elephant, but we are talking about Brixton, no? You can eat in Elephant for about a tenner. I think it's pretty good food.


It is good food. He suffers from being a bit off the beaten track I think. Bread isn't great because I suspect he doesn't have a tandoor.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 20, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Not a stupid idea but it would definitely decend into a sneery put downs for those who post approving reviews of unapproved venues.



Or it will descend in to something worse because of comments like this about the phantom list of approved/unapproved which are all just another sneery jibe really.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Or it will descend in to something worse because of comments like this about the phantom list of approved/unapproved which are all just another sneery jibe really.


Indeed danger lurks everywhere, you're best to leave it go. 10/10 for the suggestion in the first place though.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Or it will descend in to something worse because of comments like this about the phantom list of approved/unapproved which are all just another sneery jibe really.


Yep, and it's about as pathetic as it gets around here.


----------



## trabuquera (May 20, 2016)

Just want to point out that a) Elephant man definitely does not have a tandoor and those naans are bought in, and b) curry in Tooting is better and cheaper than anything in Brixton, but if affordability is a big part of your choice, you'd be shelling out for transport to Tooting and back as part of the cost of the meal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Just want to point out that a) Elephant man definitely does not have a tandoor and those naans are bought in, and b) curry in Tooting is better and cheaper than anything in Brixton, but if affordability is a big part of your choice, you'd be shelling out for transport to Tooting and back as part of the cost of the meal.



Or walk it, and burn some curry calories there and back


----------



## trabuquera (May 20, 2016)

4 miles each way? that's a long long walk.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> 4 miles each way? that's a long long walk.



Yes, it is....but it's free.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Just want to point out that a) Elephant man definitely does not have a tandoor and those naans are bought in, and b) curry in Tooting is better and cheaper than anything in Brixton, but if affordability is a big part of your choice, you'd be shelling out for transport to Tooting and back as part of the cost of the meal.


a) thought not b) I've never been to India but I've eaten Indian food all over the world. Tooting beats anything I've ever come across into a cocked hat.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2016)

I don't think I've ever had a bad curry. Bad Chinese definitely (and often), but never a bad curry.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2016)

Ms T said:


> More Herne Hill than Brixton, but the weekday £6 lunch deal (Mon-Thurs) at the Prince Regent is great value.



I would say depending on what you get personally... some meals are better deals than others - my tiny quiche with little bits of rocket did not live up to your plate of food PLUS chips!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2016)

Cafe Max, the cafe in Papa's park, Vera Cruz, the Cafe on the Hill (miles better than Semas, plus you can move your chairs around ) are all good cheap choices for feeding a family in Brixton.


----------



## innit (May 20, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I would say depending on what you get personally... some meals are better deals than others - my tiny quiche with little bits of rocket did not live up to your plate of food PLUS chips!


They're not so veggie friendly - I think the chef is a bit unreconstructed on that front


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2016)

innit said:


> They're not so veggie friendly - I think the chef is a bit unreconstructed on that front


Otherwise known as French.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Otherwise known as French.


Whenever I've been in Spain I've been subjected to the same loose interpretation of vegetarian meals. Tuna all over my salad was dismissed as mere "garnish" and actual veggie options were very thin on the ground - and even then it was best not to enquire about kitchen practices.

Years ago I went to what was supposed to be the oldest veggie (or was it vegan?) restaurant in Paris and the food there was fucking awful. I normally never use salt or pepper but that was the only way to find anything approaching a taste in what they served up.


----------



## ash (May 20, 2016)

There is a great Indian in that new courtyard place after wahacca.  I had a large dahl with mustard seeds, potato masala with curry leaves, Indian slaw and green chutney yoghurt for £5 - massive portion and really good. Probably not as authentic or cheap as tooting but excellent value. They also do lamb chops with the potato and a vegan option of what I had without the yoghurt. Nice place to sit too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2016)

Big up some of the traders in Electric Avenue who just stopped two guys battering each other with an iron bar. 

I spotted this pretty drunk guy swinging on a gate when I went to Nour, then when I came back 10 mins later he was waving an iron bar about. Some passerby took offence and tried to hit him. Traders were holding both of them back. Passerby walked off, drunk man dropped the iron bar, then passerby came back, grabbed the iron bar off the floor and instigated a revenge attack. Well done the traders for calming the situation. No one hurt. Happy days!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Some lovely bloke chased after me on Coldharbour Lane to give me back the £5 that had dropped out of my pocket. What a gent!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 20, 2016)

I've never noticed the weather vane over KFC before.  Has it been there for long?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I've never noticed the weather vane over KFC before.  Has it been there for long?


Yep. Six years!






The Brixton Heron Weathervane, Coldharbour Lane/Brixton Road


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 20, 2016)

Ah.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

The band were great at the Prince last night. Good crowd apart from some utter posh cunt cock in a suit who seemed to think that if a girl didn't have a boyfriend then she must fancy him or his pathetic dribbling mate. They stood out a mile though so were rightly shunned by regulars. Hopefully they fell flat on their stupid faces when they left.


----------



## Gramsci (May 20, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Otherwise known as French.



I had a French friend a while back. She just loved meat. Was slim as well. But the French do not snack between meals.

Same in Poland.

Reminds me of a friend who went to Poland. Ordered a cheese omelette as he is vegetarian. Came with bits on meat on it. Asked why and was told its only small pieces of meat.


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Yes, but I don't like to brag.



You bragged when you were in SW9. But moving to SW2 isn't a step up, it's a step down  (I am still hanging on to a london postcode and not Croydon)


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

Here's where to see the Cup Final in Brixton today: Where to watch the F.A Cup Final today – the pick of Brixton’s pubs with big screens


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

Live music in Market Row yesterday:
In photos: Brasstermind brass band brings the noise into Brixton’s Market Row


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

Surprised to see Adamski playing to a very small crowd at the Effra Social last night. 

For some reason, there was no DJs at the Albert last night and you could really feel how much of a difference they can make  to the atmosphere there: as it seemed strangely flat last night.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

Seen in the hideous Albert bogs:


----------



## ash (May 21, 2016)

Just ate at Francos and the waitress asked if we were on holiday. Don't think we'd have been asked that 10 years ago. When I said we lived here she said 'wow'.  Funny old world isn't it.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

Any one go to Oval House thing in front of the Village today?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2016)

There's a supremely annoying sound resonating near the Barrier Block at the moment. It sounds like a mix between an early synthesiser, a car alarm and a strangled bird. Make it stop!


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2016)

ash said:


> Just ate at Francos and the waitress asked if we were on holiday. Don't think we'd have been asked that 10 years ago. When I said we lived here she said 'wow'.  Funny old world isn't it.


Innit. Conversely, we went to Brindisa Dining Room and felt like we were on holiday!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2016)

editor said:


> There's a supremely annoying sound resonating near the Barrier Block at the moment. It sounds like a mix between an early synthesiser, a car alarm and a strangled bird. Make it stop!



Yoko Ono moved in?


----------



## lefteri (May 22, 2016)

editor said:


> For some reason, there was no DJs at the Albert last night and you could really feel how much of a difference they can make  to the atmosphere there: as it seemed strangely flat last night.



yeah we were having a drink there and noticed that - were all prepared to get records and put that right but didn't get the ok from the big man in time - doing it next friday though


----------



## uk benzo (May 22, 2016)

Has anyone ever eaten in Montego Inn when it used to be a full-time business? 

I love the fact the owner uses his restaurant/bar as a personal space to watch telly and chill with friends.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2016)

The Food Court was looking busy yesterday: In photos: Brixton Food Court – Brixton’s newest food market – gets busy


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Has anyone ever eaten in Montego Inn when it used to be a full-time business?
> 
> I love the fact the owner uses his restaurant/bar as a personal space to watch telly and chill with friends.


Is that the really dirty looking place on the Brockwell park side of water lane?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 22, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is that the really dirty looking place on the Brockwell park side of water lane?


Yes


----------



## uk benzo (May 22, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is that the really dirty looking place on the Brockwell park side of water lane?



Dirty? It looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2016)

Talking of dirty, Dirty Burgers has looked completely empty every time I've passed by. It looks shit inside too.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

More tourist shit. 





> When in Brixton, do as the locals do: Embrace your inner wild child with pieces that stand out from the crowd. A floral dress is versatile enough for all of your evening affairs, while a crimson top and tropical platforms will pair perfectly with your go-to denim. Stash some quirky shades, a notice-me clutch, and a striking lipstick in your carry-on to arrive in style.


http://www.bustle.com/articles/1546...ant-colorful-neighborhood-in-london?qXFa&qQZa


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2016)

Sounds like Brixton today...


.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2016)

editor said:


> More tourist shit.
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1546...ant-colorful-neighborhood-in-london?qXFa&qQZa


I don't see many locals wearing 'pieces that stand out from the crowd' or 'tropical platforms' with their 'go to denim'. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

All night weekend tube finally coming to Brixton in August
All night Victoria tube line service finally coming to Brixton on 19th August


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

I loved watching these guys. 











In photos: old school dancehall toasting in Brixton Station Road


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2016)

If the same guys were out on Friday when I passed on my way home, one of them has a very good voice indeed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I loved watching these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the crimson tops and tropical platforms


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Where's the crimson tops and tropical platforms


They didn't get the memo but I'm sure nearby Pop Brixton was on trend.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2016)

Anyone used the Citizens Advice Bureau in Streatham? What's it like to just walk in?


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone used the Citizens Advice Bureau in Streatham? What's it like to just walk in?


Have you tried calling first? Ime it's easier.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Have you tried calling first? Ime it's easier.



I don't like talking on the phone....


----------



## CH1 (May 23, 2016)

Not Brixton - but some, like me, might fancy a trek out to the outer suburbs to offer solidarty to Pete, Steve Nally and the residents and library users of Central Hill Estate


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone used the Citizens Advice Bureau in Streatham? What's it like to just walk in?


Not sure , but maybe try the wonderful Brixton Advice Center on railton road if CAB cant help. They're ace!


----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

This Friday: The Route 37 Bank Holiday Beer Festival launches at Brixton’s London Beer Lab on Friday 27 May


----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Not sure , but maybe try the wonderful Brixton Advice Center on railton road if CAB cant help. They're ace!


Bloody miracle we still have them too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Bloody miracle we still have them too.



Truth.
Given how many advice services etc have either been de-staffed or closed in the last 6 years, it *is* a bloody miracle!


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2016)

Isn't it staffed by volunteers? My barrister mate used to volunteer there when she lived on Milton Rd.


----------



## snowy_again (May 24, 2016)

Used to be a cooperative.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

The clouds look amazing if you look south now.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Steve Nally


is this the steve nally of poll tax riot fame?

e2a: i see it is.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

Here's those moody skies: 












Devil-red clouds loom menacingly in the Brixton sky


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

A hardy busker

Brixton busker: singing alone in the rain in Windrush square


----------



## cuppa tee (May 25, 2016)

The Xperience bar bigged up by editor in this Brixton Buzz piece
A late night club for Brixton – Experience Acoustic Bar & Club, 88 Loughborough Road, Brixton, SW9
finds its licence in jeopardy following complaints from residents and an investigation by the council
resulting in a licence review.........
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-review-application-Prem1012.pdf


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> The Xperience bar bigged up by editor in this Brixton Buzz piece
> A late night club for Brixton – Experience Acoustic Bar & Club, 88 Loughborough Road, Brixton, SW9
> finds its licence in jeopardy following complaints from residents and an investigation by the council
> resulting in a licence review.........
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-review-application-Prem1012.pdf


They've been after that place for a long while. The music was never that loud when I was there. I wonder if it's just the one resident complaining.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

I hate this trend towards covering up buildings with vast adverts.


----------



## ash (May 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I hate this trend towards covering up buildings with vast adverts.
> 
> View attachment 87584


That's a carbuncle if ever I saw one does that mean the flats above have lost their view- awful!


----------



## Twattor (May 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I hate this trend towards covering up buildings with vast adverts.
> 
> View attachment 87584



I disagree with your knee-jerk objection to it - health and safety regulations dictate that scaffold should be sheeted and this should be of particular importance in an area such as this with high pedestrian traffic.  Arguably a printed sheet is a whole lot more visually appealing than re-used monarflex, and being made bespoke for the site can be sure to be in good condition and therefore can be expected to provide a more certain level of protection than re-used sheeting.

That said, and for the record, the planning database indicates the current works include reconfiguration of the upper floors to provide flats (there's an interesting new fire escape arrangement to the rear which has sprung up recently), and alterations to the mansard roof to provide a roof terrace (which i thought was contrary to Lambeth planning policy).  Planning database also indicates that the initial application for the advertising was rejected as Lambeth planning dept thought it was intrusive and were sceptical about the need for scaffold in the first place.  This decision was overturned on appeal as HM inspectorate thought it would look better than the alternative.

So, at least you can be happy in the knowledge that Lambeth planners agree with you!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

Twattor said:


> I disagree with your knee-jerk objection to it - health and safety regulations dictate that scaffold should be sheeted and this should be of particular importance in an area such as this with high pedestrian traffic.


There's really nothing 'kneejerk' about objecting to a fucking huge advert covering the front of a Victorian building.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 25, 2016)

That covering looks really good from the bus when you are going north. Can't see the ad at all


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> That covering looks really good from the bus when you are going north. Can't see the ad at all


Not if you don't look, no.


----------



## discobastard (May 25, 2016)

editor said:


> There's really nothing 'kneejerk' about objecting to a fucking huge advert covering the front of a Victorian building.


Indeed not.  But it does sound very much like the building needed to be covered in any case by the same material for health and safety reasons. 
So..  

Are we OK with the building being covered?
Are we not OK with it having a Nike advert on it?
Are we OK with having advertising on it at all?
Presumably somebody gets paid for the advertising...whom might that be?
Will they benefit from having the advertising cash?
Does that cash help to fund something else?
What might that be?
Or does it go into some unspecified pocket for champagne and drugs?
So many questions.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Indeed not.  But it does sound very much like the building needed to be covered in any case by the same material for health and safety reasons.
> So..
> 
> Are we OK with the building being covered?
> ...


I just don't like massive adverts for Nike covering up buildings, that's all.


----------



## discobastard (May 26, 2016)

Fair enough.  For the record, neither do I.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Another faux-Caribbean, toff-owned restaurant for Brixton!






Rum Kitchen prepares to open on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane

#bobmarley


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Some Brixton photos































Brixton street photos: juggling cyclist, big hair, Riots Not Diets, Brazilians and more, May 2016


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Ticket comp if anyone's interested: The Found Festival returns to Brockwell Park with six stages of House & Techno on 11 June – WIN TICKETS


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Another faux-Caribbean, toff-owned restaurant for Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you post this from your £650 mobile phone?


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Another faux-Caribbean, toff-owned restaurant for Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how does it compare to "Dirty Burger" - which seems to have had a soft launch - unless I'm missing a thread.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So how does it compare to "Dirty Burger" - which seems to have had a soft launch - unless I'm missing a thread.


In what way? They're both owned by well-connected rich Brixton _arrivistes_.


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> In what way? They're both owned by well-connected rich Brixton _arrivistes_.


Price and taste and portion size. Just trying to capture a mental picture of an "experience" I am unlikely to feel worth affording.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Not if you don't look, no.


I know I can be un-observant of a morning - but there's no need to be rude.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I know I can be un-observant of a morning - but there no need to be rude.


I wasn't being rude, but given the size of the advert it is rather hard to miss it!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I hate this trend towards covering up buildings with vast adverts.
> 
> View attachment 87584


once it's been a practice for more than 10 years i suggest it is no longer a trend.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> once it's been a practice for more than 10 years i suggest it is no longer a trend.


It's becoming a trend in Brixton, first started by those iPhone ads.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I wasn't being rude, but given the size of the advert it is rather hard to miss it!


As I said - it is if you are travelling north on a bus.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> It's becoming a trend in Brixton, first started by those iPhone ads.


it's been going on elsewhere in london for years and years, i spoke to someone who organised that sort of poster in a pub 18 years ago. and before you ask 'how can you tell' i know which pub it was in, and recall the manager had just started -> 1998


----------



## Maharani (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I hate this trend towards covering up buildings with vast adverts.
> 
> View attachment 87584


Looks truly shit.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's been going on elsewhere in london for years and years, i spoke to someone who organised that sort of poster in a pub 18 years ago. and before you ask 'how can you tell' i know which pub it was in, and recall the manager had just started -> 1998


Poster in a pub? Eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Poster in a pub? Eh?


i was in a pub talking to someone who organised that sort of poster.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2016)

I went to that Brixton beach boulevard thing last night. I'm sure some people will love it, but it all felt a bit strained to me. 

Oh, a load of sand and some people dressed up as lifeguards! And cocktails and burgers served in brioche buns!

One for the tourists.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2016)

my street in south norwood (TH side) is interesting re gentrification. we  know nearly all the neighbours down our end of it, and to a man they are nearly all workign class home owners who bought DECADES ago. bus drivers, clerical workers, delivery driver, a foreman, a childminder. these are 3 bed victorian terraces. now when a house goes, it'll either be to a young middle class family, or a landlord who will either turn it into a HMO or convert to flats. 

my point is these were once family homes bought and lived in for years by working class families. decent homes with a garden. they go for 420k now. this is one of london's "last affordable areas". mental.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> my point is these were once family homes bought and lived in for years by working class families. decent homes with a garden. they go for 420k now. this is one of london's "last affordable areas". mental.


That buys you a shitty one bedroom flat in the awful Brixton Square near me!


----------



## sparkybird (May 27, 2016)

And that's the thing, eh. 10 years ago that would have bought you the 3 bed terrace in Brixton.... the sad thing is that in 10 years time much will a 1 bed flat in south Norwood cost?
It's depressing


----------



## Stubitoutagain (May 27, 2016)

Brixton friends: avoid Coldharbour Lane, beyond the cross road up past Dogstar and Kaff. Some shit is kicking off, just had to jump into a bush while a bunch of kids ran past me carrying baseball bats etc and there were smashed bottles everywhere. 

Max Roach Park: Police tape around the entire of max roach park, about 5 Vans, 15 police searching the area, taking statements.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2016)

Stubitoutagain said:


> Brixton friends: avoid Coldharbour Lane, beyond the cross road up past Dogstar and Kaff. Some shit is kicking off, just had to jump into a bush while a bunch of kids ran past me carrying baseball bats etc and there were smashed bottles everywhere.
> 
> Max Roach Park: Police tape around the entire of max roach park, about 5 Vans, 15 police searching the area, taking statements.


I wonder if this is connected to what I saw the evening before last. 
Was walking down Loughborough Rd and a load of kids ran past me,  weaving in and out of the traffic.  At the junction of Barrington Rd they started attacking a group of girls.   There was a bike thrown at someone.  And a girl was getting whacked with a plank of wood.
Some people in their cars parked up and called the police.   When the police arrived they all ran in opposite directions.  One dropping the plank of wood behind a skip as he went.


----------



## organicpanda (May 27, 2016)

Stubitoutagain said:


> Brixton friends: avoid Coldharbour Lane, beyond the cross road up past Dogstar and Kaff. Some shit is kicking off, just had to jump into a bush while a bunch of kids ran past me carrying baseball bats etc and there were smashed bottles everywhere.
> 
> Max Roach Park: Police tape around the entire of max roach park, about 5 Vans, 15 police searching the area, taking statements.


Man in 20s shot in south London park
this apparently


----------



## editor (May 27, 2016)

I was too knackered to go into one of my rants, so this is just a collection of photos from the ludicrous Brixton Beach Boulevard. Costs a £5 to get in. 



























In photos: Brixton Beach Boulevard – a pop up beach themed on 1980s Miami


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 27, 2016)

Yeah. Was called on by the police because of the max roach thing.  Had headphones on so didn't hear a thing.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2016)

Police saying gun crime on the rise. It had quieted down. Even the post code bullshit seemed less intense.


----------



## snowy_again (May 27, 2016)

Tulse Hill vs Studley I was told earlier. Not sure whether it's that simple. Police swept through stockwell yesterday, plus the sun is out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I was too knackered to go into one of my rants, so this is just a collection of photos from the ludicrous Brixton Beach Boulevard. Costs a £5 to get in.
> 
> In photos: Brixton Beach Boulevard – a pop up beach themed on 1980s Miami



What is this?. I don't understand.


----------



## eme (May 28, 2016)

Buses not going up Brixton Hill atm... looks like some kind of accident / incident


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I was too knackered to go into one of my rants, so this is just a collection of photos from the ludicrous Brixton Beach Boulevard. Costs a £5 to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I right in thinking that they were using the entrance on Popes Road? Your second picture looks like it. That entrance has been gated over for about 20 years - so in  one sense I approve.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

So it seems that there's a lot of tension between the Angell Town and Moorlands Estates and that led to yesterday's shooting. There's certainly a nervous air about the place at the moment. Not nice.

Mind you the maths are usually simple enough: Yoot + boredom + sun + increased social exclusion = increased prospect of shit for residents.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

Memo to the guy just roller skating down a really busy Brixton Road while staring at his phone and messaging: you fucking muppet.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

There is a MASSIVE queue outside the Electric right now. It stretches past the town hall and up on to Acre Lane. Brixton was pretty quiet last night but I think tonight is going to be crazy.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

Interesting comment on facebook abut the Angell Town shooting:



> Speaking with a friend yesterday in Angel Town it seems there's a fast growing feeling of exclusion and division. While this is obviously rooted in long-term inequalities, it certainly doesn't help that our town is rapidly being colonised by the imperious haves.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2016)

I think that is quite unfounded. Although luckily not frequent, shootings or stabbings are certainly not a new phenomenon in the area, and have happened occasionally for decades.

While poverty and inequality are undoubtedly a major factor behind crime, to try to blame better-off newcomers for such incidents seems pretty mischievous. Imagine the outcry if someone posted figures that showed gun crime in a particular area had gone down 30% in the last five years and tried to link that to hipsters and 'professionals' having moved in en masse to the area in question.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

T & P said:


> I think that is quite unfounded. Although luckily not frequent, shootings or stabbings are certainly not a new phenomenon in the area, and have happened occasionally for decades.
> 
> While poverty and inequality are undoubtedly a major factor behind crime, to try to blame better-off newcomers for such incidents seems pretty mischievous. Imagine the outcry if someone posted figures that showed gun crime in a particular area had gone down 30% in the last five years and tried to link that to hipsters and 'professionals' having moved in en masse to the area in question.


You appear to have read something quite different to what I posted. The post made no mention of hipsters.

Meanwhile, there's ample research to suggest that social inequality leads to increased crime:


> A study put out this month in _Oxford Economic Papers_ does just that, in an effort to come up with a more nuanced understanding of the relationship between inequality and violence. There’s a good amount of research from all over the world that suggests that places with pronounced income inequality are more likely to have high rates of violent crime, a finding that makes intuitive sense: the wider the socioeconomic gap, per Becker's 1968 model, the more gains potential criminals perceive. (Not to mention, the more frustrated poorer criminals will be with society.)
> 
> Does Inequality Cause Crime?





> Compelling new evidence of a link between inequality and crime in England invites reconsideration of the individualistic ‘tough on crime’ stances of recent New Labour and Conservative governments – according to an article in the latest issue of the journal Social Policy and Society.
> 
> The research by Dr Adam Whitworth from the Department of Geography at the University of Sheffield analyses Home Office 2002-2009 data for burglary, robbery, violence, vehicle crime and criminal damage at sub-national level across England against a range of factors including inequality, unemployment, residential turnover and educational achievement. After controlling for other factors the results suggest that inequality is significantly and positively associated with increased levels of all five crime types, with effects being larger for acquisitive crime and robust across various different measures of inequality.
> New Study Supports Link Between Inequality and Crime


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

Here's an interesting article:

London’s Tale of Two Cities: Inequality Worsens in Europe’s Booming Metropolis | TIME.com

Here's the thoughts of posh Dom from Tique Booty. 


> Dominic John, a 27-year-old who runs a vintage shop, Tique Booty, in the nearby Market Row, is happy to ride the wave of these changes. He’s just bought his first property in Brixton Hill because renting was too expensive an option. “We can talk about gentrification, re-gentrification, they’re all just buzz words that describe how organically we move out and places become overpopulated. That’s life. As a new business owner coming here, I think it’s a good thing,” says John.
> 
> Adam Skidmore, a 43-year old artist and Brixton resident since 1997, says that while some of the developments have been good, the demand for fashionable Brixton has left many people behind. “I’m a typical Brixton local, I can’t afford to sit in a wine bar and drink $8 glasses of wine every day,” says Skidmore looking over at the champagne and cheese shop. Stefano Frigerio, the owner of Champagne + Bubbles, says however that he hopes to challenge locals’ perceptions of his shop as a “posh champagne bar” and that he chose Brixton because his business is a family business that is “unique and affordable,” like the area.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2016)

editor said:


> You appear to have read something quite different to what I posted. The post made no mention of hipsters.


 TBF I'm not quite sure who the 'imperious haves' might be.



> Meanwhile, there's ample research to suggest that social inequality leads to increased crime:


 Of course there is, and I said as much myself in my previous post. 

But a social media musing attempting to blame a single incident of a kind that has happened through the last few decades regardless of economic, social or demographic circumstances is so clearly one-sided and misleading it is hardly worth quoting at all.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

T & P said:


> TBF I'm not quite sure who the 'imperious haves' might be.
> 
> Of course there is, and I said as much myself in my previous post.
> 
> But a social media musing attempting to blame a single incident of a kind that has happened through the last few decades regardless of economic, social or demographic circumstances is so clearly one-sided and misleading it is hardly worth quoting at all.


I'm pretty sure the author wasn't attempt to provide a complete socio-economic analysis in one short post, but the point is demonstrably correct: increased social inequality does lead to increased crime, and there's no question that Brixton's social inequality gap is widening. 

Oh well, I'll leave you to it, then.


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2016)

Nobody seems to have commented on this piece of recycling about a long standing Stockwell resident My London: Joanna Lumley

Much the same appeared just 5 years ago in 2011.  Though Joanna has now topped 70, and the questions this time reveal she likes the Canton Arms in South Lambeth Road. I was hoping she graced the Shrub and Shutter for cocktails - but that honour goes to One Aldwych.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2016)

Middle classes are at fault for every thing else that happens. Why not add shootings to the list?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's an interesting article:
> 
> London’s Tale of Two Cities: Inequality Worsens in Europe’s Booming Metropolis | TIME.com
> 
> Here's the thoughts of posh Dom from Tique Booty.



Stefano Frigerio, the owner of Champagne + Bubbles, says however that he hopes to challenge locals’ perceptions of his shop as a “posh champagne bar” and that he chose Brixton because his business is a family business that is “unique and affordable,” like the area.


Good luck with that


----------



## editor (May 29, 2016)

Enthral to a day in the life of the hard working Tique Booty people


> At some point during the day my business partner and our buyer, Rich, will arrive with treasures just acquired from one of his contacts far from Brixton. It all started around five years go as his hobby, developed into business talk and matured into a pop-up shop just off Carnaby Street; he has for now settled on a shop in Brixton, with a view of repeated success in the future.
> 
> As the evening draws in we do not retire; instead our staff, and friends, change the guard and we stay open till 11pm (Thurs – Sat) to catch the eye of the foodies that frequent the market for some ‘independent’ grub. At home, Rich and I search the internet for more knowledge about things forgotten: dreaming, as all dealers do, that tomorrow we will discover something that will allow us to retire gracefully.


A LIFE in the day

And his partner sells 'individuality':


> When I sell clothing, I sell individuality and that’s the most gratifying thing. I love people buying things from me, looking good and enjoying it. I would never sell something to someone which I think looks like shit. If I can see that they’re not going to wear it, I don’t want them to have it, because there will be someone who will appreciate it and will wear it. In life, you need to have a balance between what you want and what you need.”
> humans of brixton


----------



## editor (May 29, 2016)

The Albert will be getting a refurb soon. The stage is going so that's the end of live music there


----------



## editor (May 29, 2016)

It was a bit quiet but there's a lovely vibe: 












Brixton Bank Holiday mini-festival celebrates local heroes, Rush Common, SW2, 28th-30th May


----------



## Harbourite (May 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's an interesting article:
> 
> London’s Tale of Two Cities: Inequality Worsens in Europe’s Booming Metropolis | TIME.com
> 
> Here's the thoughts of posh Dom from Tique Booty.



pretty good that for Time which is normally a bit meh


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Indeed not.  But it does sound very much like the building needed to be covered in any case by the same material for health and safety reasons.
> So..
> 
> Are we OK with the building being covered?
> ...



I know some posters here like berating the editor and other posters here for there negative attitudes. As a reality check I was chatting to a member of the Brixton Society ( ie someone who does not post here) and he thought it was gross.

BTW the "cash" is all about making money. So no it does not help anyone else. I would have thought that is obvious.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

editor said:


> You appear to have read something quite different to what I posted. The post made no mention of hipsters.
> 
> Meanwhile, there's ample research to suggest that social inequality leads to increased crime:



Yes there is. I while back I read The Spirit Level

It compared societies in western world. So countries that are comparable. Those that were more equal had less social problems that those that were not. 



> It is hard to think of a more powerful way of telling people at the bottom that they are almost worthless than to pay them one-third of one percent of what the CEO in the same company gets. Politicians must recognise that reducing inequality is about improving the psychosocial wellbeing of the whole society.






> As we looked at the data, it became clear that, as well as health and violence, almost all the problems that are more common at the bottom of the social ladder are more common in more unequal societies


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Middle classes are at fault for every thing else that happens. Why not add shootings to the list?



The point is that in an unequal society violence is more prevalent. Along with other social problems.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

As shooting etc has come up I thought I would report back from the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum I went to last week.

Roy Smith the Brixton Chief Inspector came along. He came to the last meeting as well. I’m not keen on cops but getting to like the guy.

He is on Twitter and is keen for people to follow him. Being young guy he is up on social media.

From what he said over the last two meetings he has attended here are what I think he says.


Government cuts to Councils and social services mean that his police are now dealing with issues that Councils and social services used to deal with. Such as mental illness.

The Council Community Safety Officers have been made redundant. This affects the police as they have to plug the gap.

Government cuts to policing have meant that he has to make difficult choices. When and where to police areas in response to public complaints.

As editor has posted there have been recent problems on the Angell Town estate. This has put pressure on the police to deal with stopping further violence.

The night time economy means a drain a police resources.He made it clear he is not against the night time economy. Its that he has limited resources and its another thing the police have to cover. 
Basically the police have to deal with what are in the end socially created problems. Increasingly so with the cuts to services that could intervene.

Roy praised voluntary groups who worked with young people on the estates. Trying to deter them from gang violence.

Get the impression he sees a lot of the other side of Brixton. Not the Village or Pop.

Also he sees, but cannot say it to bluntly, that the cuts ( ie government "austerity") is hitting the less well of the hardest. imo anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

At the meeting there were two ladies from a local estate with complaints about dealing on there estate. This has been going on for some time. Including suspicions that a flat was being used and dealers using the stairwells. They were intimidating of people who might object. He did go with them after meeting to see the estate.All credit to him for doing this. He was actually off that week but on call.

The problem they had was that they had reported this and been told the police did not have the resources to follow it up properly. ie they could send up a police car but all this would do is that the dealers would go away and come back the next day.

He said that the Brixton police had just finished a four month operation in central Brixton to catch dealers. The reason for such a long operation was to get enough evidence together to ensure convictions. This was a heavy drain on limited police resources.

At the meeting concerns were raised that the Council wanted the police to clean up central Brixton for "cosmetic" reasons but what happens is that the problem is displaced onto the estates. The Council were not so bothered by that. He didn’t say anything to this. Well he couldn’t really. But he didn’t deny it either.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

Another thing that came up at the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum meeting by Chief Inspector Roy was McDonalds. This has had serious problems. In his words the mge of McDonalds in Brixton had admitted they had lost control and were working with the police to deal with it.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing that came up at the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum meeting by Chief Inspector Roy was McDonalds. This has had serious problems. In his words the mge of McDonalds in Brixton had admitted they had lost control and were working with the police to deal with it.



On McDonalds - if they've lost control why don't they close earlier?

On Roy - he sounds like a decent sort - hopefully he can do some good.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> On McDonalds - if they've lost control why don't they close earlier?
> 
> On Roy - he sounds like a decent sort - hopefully he can do some good.



Is it 24 hours? I’m not sure.

He was using it as an example of where the police had not gone for getting the permission for late hours taken away. As police have been criticised for this. That if mge were prepared to work with police they would not try to get hours curtailed.

He is of course good at PR. So one has to take care when listening to his side of it. So I don’t know all the ins and outs of late licensing and Brixton police.

I did get impression under his watch that the Brixton police have been going for late licenses more. Going to licensing to get premised licenses revoked. He said as much. Mentioning the Fridge bar I think.

Its controversial. And I guess others will have a critical view of police on this.

He is keen on CCTV. Praising Lambeth for keeping it whilst Westminster have cut CCTV. There I part company with him.

Cops are cops. They have to keep  (political) "Order" and also see the worst sorts of pointless violence like shooting related to gangs.

I did disagree with him at the last meeting. He was talking about Reclaim Brixton and the smashing of Foxtons. I did have a decent debate with him about the difference between political act and criminality. That with increasing government cuts there was likelihood that the police could be involved in keeping "order" rather than dealing with straightforward crime. That it was interesting he said the police had been cut by this government. In Thatchers time ( the last time when police dealt with "order" a lot) she made sure they got pay increases etc. So the police need to think about what they will do if it comes to that again.

He is definitely bright.

oh and he said the internet is the new thing police are having to grapple with re crime.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

editor said:


> The Albert will be getting a refurb soon. The stage is going so that's the end of live music there



Why? What are they going to do instead? Its a popular local pub. One of the last on that stretch of the street.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> At the meeting there were two ladies from a local estate with complaints about dealing on there estate. This has been going on for some time. Including suspicions that a flat was being used and dealers using the stairwells. They were intimidating of people who might object. He did go with them after meeting to see the estate.All credit to him for doing this. He was actually off that week but on call.
> 
> The problem they had was that they had reported this and been told the police did not have the resources to follow it up properly. ie they could send up a police car but all this would do is that the dealers would go away and come back the next day.
> 
> ...



This is rather depressing - and in another way hopeful.

Depressing: I remember standing for the council in 1982 in Ferndale Ward, involving intensive canvassing of Stockwell Park Estate. All this about drug dealing and estate crime was well vibrant back then.

So not much change there, then.

Meanwhile I was a regular attender at the Community/Police Consultative Group for Lambeth since shortly after it was set up by Lord Scarman. These issues were the bread and butter of that group - which was abolished by Boris's MOPAC (Mayor's Office for Policing and Crime) two years ago.

I wonder if something similar will be brought back by Sadiq? It was at least a useful forum for a "mutual exchange of views" when there were deaths in custody, excessively harsh stop and searches - and estate crime which was bothering residents.

So... I find it HOPEFUL that the Police Commander was presenting at the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum notwithstanding that he was exhibiting PR skills. At least he was meeting the community in one of the few remaining forums for doing this. (Or should I say the only one in Brixton not devoted to masterplanning the Council's latest gentrifying excesses?)


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Middle classes are at fault for every thing else that happens. Why not add shootings to the list?


You could - Smith & Wesson was owned by British gogo conglomerate Tomkins following Thatcher deregulation. Probably even the Church of England invested in them - it was all the rage until the dotcom crash.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Just seen a bouncer at Hootenanny punch an old guy that was being thrown out. Really out of order.


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> The Albert will be getting a refurb soon. The stage is going so that's the end of live music there





Gramsci said:


> Why? What are they going to do instead? Its a popular local pub. One of the last on that stretch of the street.


Was wondering in view of the dire shortage of restaurants and pubs serving food in Brixton whether Greene King were rebranding the Albert as a "Hungry Horse"?
Hungry Horse seems to do well for them in other parts of the country. Maybe they think their time has come in Brixton?


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Just seen a bouncer at Hootenanny punch an old guy that was being thrown out. Really out of order.


That should be reported. They should have to review their CCTV to investigate whether an offence has occurred.


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Was wondering in view of the dire shortage of restaurants and pubs serving food in Brixton whether Greene King were rebranding the Albert as a "Hungry Horse"?
> Hungry Horse seems to do well for them in other parts of the country. Maybe they think their time has come in Brixton?



Thought you were joking. They do run Hungry Horse 

I do hope Albert does not end up like that.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Thought you were joking. They do run Hungry Horse
> 
> I do hope Albert does not end up like that.


It's not going to change that much - there's still going to be the same regular DJ nights. Shame we've lost it as a live venue, but that might change in the future.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That should be reported. They should have to review their CCTV to investigate whether an offence has occurred.


The bouncers at the hoot aren't exactly renown for their friendliness but I will report what I saw. I suspect it won't be on CCTV though as it was by the entrance.


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> At the meeting concerns were raised that the Council wanted the police to clean up central Brixton for "cosmetic" reasons but what happens is that the problem is displaced onto the estates. The Council were not so bothered by that. He didn’t say anything to this. Well he couldn’t really. But he didn’t deny it either.


the same thing happened in kings cross...a friend who lives on an estate up the caledonian road said all the dealing and prostitution moved from kings cross end up the road on to the estates and the police ignore it (was true a few years back anyhow)


----------



## brixtonblade (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, you should.  Really out of order.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 30, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Middle classes are at fault for every thing else that happens. Why not add shootings to the list?



You really are a tiresome troll.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Yes there is. I while back I read The Spirit Level
> 
> It compared societies in western world. So countries that are comparable. Those that were more equal had less social problems that those that were not.



I've read it twice, and thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Gala sounds like it was truly horrendous. 







Gala Festival in Brockwell Park described as “the worst festival ever” by disgruntled customers


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> That buys you a shitty one bedroom flat in the awful Brixton Square near me!


Hey it may look awful from the outside,but it's a quiet, friendly, and great environment to live in.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Hey it may look awful from the outside,but it's a quiet, friendly, and great environment to live in.


Outside is the only view most Brixtonites can get on account of that big ugly gate. It's an ugly building though, and wildly overpriced and unaffordable


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2016)

Met up with a couple of friends for a beer yesterday evening. They chose Craft which was great for watching the world go by from the tables outside, has a wide selection of interesting beers and friendly staff but still feels like such a missed opportunity, as the venue is so drab and soulless.

Anyway, we decided to move on to get something to eat and having not arranged anything we wandered around (very slowly, as one of them is recovering from a broken foot). There were so many bouncer and barrier fronted places. Even the Trinity pub had two uniformed bouncers on the door. And ones which we did approach were so tediously gruff and officious. It really does squeeze the joy out of the night.

The streets were not all that busy but most restaurants were either crammed with no room. Or tumbleweed empty. Two Little Birds on Coldharbour Lane had one table of diners. Bamboula was full. The newish Caribbean place next door was empty.

Ended up in Gremio. It's a nice place, great venue, and the tapas are enjoyable if rather standard. And the Spanish looking staff never seem to be Spanish speaking (last night the three I spoke with were all Portuguese). And they made a fuss about us having to order quickly because the kitchen was closing - not long after 9.30!

Anyway. It was an enjoyable night for the company but that felt very much in spite of being in Brixton, which felt very meh and inaccessible last night. We had planned to go on somewhere for drinks and dancing but it just seemed like too much of an effort. I guess bank holiday Sundays are often a bit weird.

That said, I did drop in to Donostia Social Club for an early dinner on Friday on my way out. Bloody hell, the food there is consistently brilliant. If only that were a bigger place with room for a group to sit and relax. Brixton really needs more genuinely good food rather than endless tiny "concept eateries". And burgers.


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2016)

Amusingly, I was asked directions for the Brixtonian Havana Club. They were pretty disappointed that it had closed at least ten years ago!


----------



## wurlycurly (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Just seen a bouncer at Hootenanny punch an old guy that was being thrown out. Really out of order.


 
That lot could start an argument in solitary confinement. Masters at putting you on a downer before you've even reached the bar. Wish the garden out front wasn't so tempting in the summer.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

It was jam packed at the reggae special at Hootananny last night - quite a few seemed to be people leaving Gala early. I just wish the security weren't so fucking arsey and they didn't station a bloke trying to sprinkle you with after shave every time you go to the loo.






Reggae Bank Holiday Sunday at Brixton’s Hootananny – photos


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

The 414 was packed last night too - we're so lucky having such a late venue open in Brixton (until the fucking developers close it down).


----------



## brixtonblade (May 30, 2016)

Not sure if someone's already posted...  sign up in Kaff saying "Dip and Flip" are recruiting.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Not sure if someone's already posted...  sign up in Kaff saying "Dip and Flip" are recruiting.


Thank heavens there'll soon be another expanding business opening up in Brixton to help with the huge shortfall in burger bars.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Gala sounds like it was truly horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Music sounded alright from my back garden. It was loud enough it wasn't just base either, I could hear the whole thing.... And I don't live *that* close to the park!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Manter said:


> Music sounded alright from my back garden. It was loud enough it wasn't just base either, I could hear the whole thing.... And I don't live *that* close to the park!


Sounds like you had a better time than those who forked out £35


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Gala sounds like it was truly horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Manter said:


> Music sounded alright from my back garden. It was loud enough it wasn't just base either, I could hear the whole thing.... And I don't live *that* close to the park!


 Couldn't hear a thing on this side of the park - didn't even realise anything was going on there.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Couldn't hear a thing on this side of the park - didn't even realise anything was going on there.


There are another couple of mini festivals in the next few months, so hopefully you'll get to hear some of them


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Couldn't hear a thing on this side of the park - didn't even realise anything was going on there.


I could hear it, with the windows shut, but at least it wasn't loud enough to make phone calls etc impossible.  It really does depend on the wind direction.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

Some pics from the Offline night at Market House on Friday:
















You have to be on your toes when you're DJing there sometimes as the crowd can completely change as the night goes on! Friday 27th May 2016, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## lefteri (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Outside is the only view most Brixtonites can get on account of that big ugly gate. It's an ugly building though, and wildly overpriced and unaffordable



It's a truly hideous building, I've done some work for barratts and they are capable of building an acceptable apartment building but that is not one of them


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2016)

Cllr Rachel Heywood fate will be decided next Wednesday. If you can turn up and show support Im sure she would welcome it.

Show of support for Cllr Rachel Heywood expected on Wednesday evening as Labour Group decides on her future

The meeting starts at 7pm. So  people are being asked to go earlier.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2016)

lefteri said:


> It's a truly hideous building, I've done some work for barratts and they are capable of building an acceptable apartment building but that is not one of them


This development was refused planning permission in 2005 by Lambeth and the refusal was confirmed by the Planning inspector - partly on the grounds that it was visually inappropriate for the area (see extract from decision notice).

I wonder what happened between 2005 and 2010 that it all ended up hunky dory? Conservative Mayor Boris perhaps?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Thank heavens there'll soon be another expanding business opening up in Brixton to help with the huge shortfall in burger bars.


The up side is that they are recruiting locally.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 31, 2016)

lefteri said:


> It's a truly hideous building, I've done some work for barratts and they are capable of building an acceptable apartment building but that is not one of them


The courtyard and flowerbeds are lovely, the communal picnic/ drinking area is great, the actual apartments are fairly high spec, bright, airy and warm. Mine is 750sf so not exactly a shoe book. 
She may me ugly but she got a good heart.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The up side is that they are recruiting locally.


I would have preferred Kaff to have remained. They sourced a lot of their food and drink locally too.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I would have preferred Kaff to have remained. They sourced a lot of their food and drink locally too.


Can't argue with that, Kaff was my favourite Brixton bar, and ohhhh how I miss their £7.00 platter


----------



## lefteri (May 31, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The courtyard and flowerbeds are lovely, the communal picnic/ drinking area is great, the actual apartments are fairly high spec, bright, airy and warm. Mine is 750sf so not exactly a shoe book.
> She may me ugly but she got a good heart.



as I think has been said before, that's bully for anyone that lives there but the rest of brixton has been saddled with an eyesore

compare with, say, this in bromley-by-bow, also by barratt:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2016)

editor said:


> You have to be on your toes when you're DJing there sometimes as the crowd can completely change as the night goes on!



Absolutely...throughout an evening you can get 5 or 6 completely different crowds...and each one is quite hard to read...


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Absolutely...throughout an evening you can get 5 or 6 completely different crowds...and each one is quite hard to read...


And they're fussy too - one wrong move and they're halfway out of the door before the song has even reached the first chorus.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2016)

editor said:


> And they're fussy too - one wrong move and they're halfway out of the door before the song has even reached the first chorus.



Oh yes, experienced that...but they have downstairs, so if they don't like a tune, it's downstairs to see what's happening there.

There's also a big swap out around midnight when the last trains go....so it can be rocking then suddenly it's like a room full of Cinderellas fleeing the ball...


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The courtyard and flowerbeds are lovely, the communal picnic/ drinking area is great, the actual apartments are fairly high spec, bright, airy and warm. Mine is 750sf so not exactly a shoe book.
> She may me ugly but she got a good heart.


I am glad to hear you are happy there - but for my part since I only have the dubious pleasure at looking at the outside I would have liked something a bit more exotic and modern not just bland and modern. Maybe along these lines


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am glad to hear you are happy there - but for my part since I only have the dubious pleasure at looking at the outside I would have liked something a bit more exotic and modern not just bland and modern. Maybe along these lines
> View attachment 87925


to be fair that does look more like a bunker in a green house than some where to live.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am glad to hear you are happy there - but for my part since I only have the dubious pleasure at looking at the outside I would have liked something a bit more exotic and modern not just bland and modern. Maybe along these lines
> View attachment 87925


Is that the legendary green oasis at Pop Brixton?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 31, 2016)

Looks like a multiplayer map from Call of Duty


----------



## brixtonblade (May 31, 2016)

Is what I think the year of the flood looks like


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 31, 2016)

Quick reminder to anyone who wants to vote in the upcoming referendum, there are *only 7 days left to register*. There's a link on the lambeth website.



> Last year the Tories rushed through changes to the electoral register which means thousands of people may not even realise they're not registered to vote.
> 
> There are 7,567 people aged 18-24 in Dulwich and West Norwood — research by the Electoral Commission suggests they are over twice as likely to not be registered to vote as people aged 25 and above.


  Remind them!


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> This development was refused planning permission in 2005 by Lambeth and the refusal was confirmed by the Planning inspector - partly on the grounds that it was visually inappropriate for the area (see extract from decision notice).
> 
> I wonder what happened between 2005 and 2010 that it all ended up hunky dory? Conservative Mayor Boris perhaps?
> View attachment 87903



Sadly I think what happens is that the Council/ planning just give in to developers. Developers build homes equals satisfying Mayor on target of number new homes built in borough. Design quality gets ditched. 

Nor ,given the way the planning committee is just dominated by Nu Labour clones, are what I heard an officer recently call "subjective" views going to lead to refusal. They are terrified of having to deal with appeals.

Thirdly the loss the the Liberal Democrat Cllrs like Brian Palmer is imo making a big difference. Palmer always had a opinion and asked the right questions.


----------



## Oula (May 31, 2016)

Manter said:


> Music sounded alright from my back garden. It was loud enough it wasn't just base either, I could hear the whole thing.... And I don't live *that* close to the park!


I could hear it in West Norwood when the wind was blowing the right way.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> to be fair that does look more like a bunker in a green house than some where to live.


That design should have been Pop Brixton then!


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Sadly I think what happens is that the Council/ planning just give in to developers. Developers build homes equals satisfying Mayor on target of number new homes built in borough. Design quality gets ditched.
> 
> Nor ,given the way the planning committee is just dominated by Nu Labour clones, are what I heard an officer recently call "subjective" views going to lead to refusal. They are terrified of having to deal with appeals.
> 
> Thirdly the loss the the Liberal Democrat Cllrs like Brian Palmer is imo making a big difference. Palmer always had a opinion and asked the right questions.


I think there is another factor here.

The original design was for Places for People, who did not do anything further after their appeal was turned down until they sold on or land-swapped the site to Barratts.

All the heavy action happens from 2010 - you can see literally 10 pages of progressively amended applications as Barratts and Lambeth worked out what they were going to have. At ten per page that is a possible 100 incremental applications - each one designed to be approvable by Lambeth Planning without reference to committee. 

By the time you addressed the Planning Committee 3 or 4 years ago on one of the applications on this site defending the social housing element of the scheme, Barratts had actually acquired a former Lambeth Planning officer as part of their team. If you recall on that occasion they were turning the social rents into "affordable" and partly due to your intervention a compromise was reached whereby the affordable rents were to be defined in relation to social rents rather than market value. 

So what you have here is a design that was acknowledged to be naff then worked up by Barratts - a multi-£billion developer of noted persistance, using the expertise of a former Lambeth Planner to ensure it goes through smoothly.

Only community intervention Gramsci style got the planners to even row back and preserve some element of social housing. Without community protest about this including from the Brixton Society there would quite possibly be no social housing in there at all - only shared ownership or affordable at 80%
of market rent.

Welcome to Town Planning 21st century style - where the ultimate aim is profit not people, and certainly not aesthetics.


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2016)




----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think there is another factor here.
> 
> The original design was for Places for People, who did not do anything further after their appeal was turned down until they sold on or land-swapped the site to Barratts.
> 
> ...


As I recall, there is zero social housing in this development and only a microscopic amount of reluctantly granted 'affordable' housing.
Fight for social housing in Brixton: Town Hall,  March 12th – update – council caves in

Yep - zero social housing Say hello to Barratt Homes'  'Brixton Square' on Coldharbour Lane (old Cooltan site)


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2016)

editor said:


> As I recall, there is zero social housing in this development and only a microscopic amount of reluctantly granted 'affordable' housing.
> Fight for social housing in Brixton: Town Hall,  March 12th – update – council caves in
> Yep - zero social housing Say hello to Barratt Homes'  'Brixton Square' on Coldharbour Lane (old Cooltan site)


I agree it was designated affordable not social - but my recollection is that specific figures were mentioned at the committee - to be written into the conditions. Be interesting to see if this information is available in committee minutes or in the decision notice.

I did say this was presented as a compromise - and this was presumably why the 6 Labour councillors voted it through.

Of course moving on to 2016 there will be no possibility of affordable housing, never mind social in Walton Lodge Laundry. That will be developed in such a way as to avoid any liability whatsoever, mark my words.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am glad to hear you are happy there - but for my part since I only have the dubious pleasure at looking at the outside I would have liked something a bit more exotic and modern not just bland and modern. Maybe along these lines
> View attachment 87925


Hey, I'm not denying it's ugly, I wish was more in keeping with the Victorian buildings nearby.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

lefteri said:


> as I think has been said before, that's bully for anyone that lives there but the rest of brixton has been saddled with an eyesore
> 
> compare with, say, this in bromley-by-bow, also by barratt:


The people that live here are also saddled with the external eyesore


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The people that live here are also saddled with the external eyesore


What is the "external eyesore"?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> What is the "external eyesore"?


The external, I agree is an eyesore, but once you enter THE UGLY GATES, it's a little haven.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The external, I agree is an eyesore, but once you enter THE UGLY GATES, it's a little haven.


I hate those gates and I hate gated communities. The message they send out to Brixtonites is disgusting. Yuk!


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I hate those gates and I hate gated communities. The message they send out to Brixtonites is disgusting. Yuk!


In two and a half years we've had three bikes stolen, and no break ins or burglaries, the thieves who stole the bikes were seen on CCTV tailgating residents to gain entry, then hiding behind the bins till dark fell to steal the bikes. The ugly gates serve a purpose, you may not like them but unfortunately they are there for a reason.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> In two and a half years we've had three bikes stolen, and no break ins or burglaries, the thieves who stole the bikes were seen on CCTV tailgating residents to gain entry, then hiding behind the bins till dark fell to steal the bikes. The ugly gates serve a purpose, you may not like them but unfortunately they are there for a reason.


Maybe you should put in some border guards as well just to make it even safer? Perhaps arm them too just so you can feel even safer and save those precious bikes?

Here's something for you to have a mull on:


> Gated communities churn a vicious cycle by attracting like-minded residents who seek shelter from outsiders and whose physical seclusion then worsens paranoid groupthink against outsiders.





> Significant impacts of gating are seen in the real and potential spatial and social fragmentation of cities, leading to the diminished use and availability of public space and increased socioeconomic polarization. In this context, gating has been characterized as having counterintuitive impacts, even increasing crime and the fear of crime as the middle classes abandon public streets to the vulnerable poor, to street children and families, and to the offenders who prey on them. Such results also tend to broaden gaps between classes insomuch as wealthier citizens living in relatively homogeneous urban enclaves protected by private security forces have less need or opportunity to interact with poorer counterparts.
> Do Gated Communities Threaten Society?





> The rapid growth of gated communities around the world is contrary to the democratic and open city and belongs instead to a dystopian future of mass surveillance and profound unhappiness, the UN's housing chief has warned.
> 
> "It is with increased preoccupation and sadness that we see how gated communities are proliferating everywhere. This is an expression of increased inequality, increased uneasiness in accepting diversity," said Joan Clos, executive director of UN-Habitat, the human settlements programme.
> 
> ...





> So while gated communities may entice some middle and upper income groups into inner cities who may have refused to live there because of fear of crime, they may not actually promote social cohesion and respect for law and order.
> 
> Rather, there are fears that gating merely serves to highlight inequality in highly polarised areas like London.
> BBC NEWS | Programmes | If | Gates and ghettoes: A tale of two Britains?


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry but don't see the difference between the gates on Brixton square and the gates or door entry systems on the blocks of Council housing that I work in. Both are there to provide security for residents, to stop theft and drug dealing.
I get quite fed up with people using my ungated front garden as a toilet/knocking shop/place to shoot up....


----------



## lefteri (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> The people that live here are also saddled with the external eyesore



well that doesn't exactly square with your description of an internal haven either, since the facades that face the internal courtyards must surely offend the eye as much as the public-facing ones


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> I get quite fed up with people using my ungated front garden as a toilet/knocking shop/place to shoot up....


Where's your sense of community?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not sure who is responsible for "Council House Crackdown"

The headline act today is a lady with a tenancy on the Roupell Park Estate sub let via Gumtree and fetching in £1,200 per month.
Meanwhile the tenant is living in France.

I've watched several of these - and it's almost like an advert for fraud. It seems quite easy to do - all you need is a brass neck and no conscience.
It might be that this type of daytime TV gives people ideas rather than deterring them.

Episode 8, Series 2, Council House Crackdown - BBC One


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

lefteri said:


> well that doesn't exactly square with your description of an internal haven either, since the facades that face the internal courtyards must surely offend the eye as much as the public-facing ones


Not at all, with most of the balconies planted with various plants, trees and shrubs, and the court yard garden area planted with trees and flowers, it looks lovely.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry but don't see the difference between the gates on Brixton square and the gates or door entry systems on the blocks of Council housing that I work in. Both are there to provide security for residents, to stop theft and drug dealing.
> I get quite fed up with people using my ungated front garden as a toilet/knocking shop/place to shoot up....


The difference has already been explained by Mr Bim who tells us how lovely the square is inside. AFAIK, it's the only road name in Brixton that is gated and private.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Maybe you should put in some border guards as well just to make it even safer? Perhaps arm them too just so you can feel even safer and save those precious bikes?
> 
> Here's something for you to have a mull on:


I've had a mull, and I agree with all of the above, but it's horses for courses, my next door neighbour moved here from tooting where she was burgled three times in two years, on one occasion having her front door smashed down, she has a young child and she is extremely happy having gates to protect her and her family.
Surely it can't be wrong to live somewhere and feel safe.
I agree they give the feel of a divided community, but in reality they serve the same purpose as a door entry system.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I agree they give the feel of a divided community, but in reality they serve the same purpose as a door entry system.


Except they don't. They have a far bigger social impact, as has been well documented in the research I posted earlier. Door entry systems rarely lead to private roads and squares, neither do they hide "lovely" courtyards and flowerbeds and "great" communal picnic/ drinking areas.

Like most others, gaining access to my block just leads you to a lift entrance and a corridor. No privates roads, squares, picnic areas or flower displays.

Gated communities and segregated schools: £6bn cost of poor social


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Except they don't. They have a far bigger social impact, as has been well documented in the research I posted earlier. Door entry systems rarely lead to private roads and squares, neither do they hide "lovely" courtyards and flowerbeds and "great" communal picnic/ drinking areas.
> 
> Like most others, gaining access to my block just leads you to a lift entrance and a corridor. No privates roads, squares, picnic areas or flower displays.
> 
> Gated communities and segregated schools: £6bn cost of poor social


Courtyards, flowerbeds, communal picnic area etc, they are just part of private garden, like anyone else's garden that I wouldn't expect to gain access to unless invited. 
Any let's agree to disagree as this topic has been covered on many threads, I know how strongly you feel about this issue and I respect your opinion.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 1, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Where's your sense of community?


I feel sorry for the girls. They are obviously desperate. Some time ago Mr SB popped round the corner for an early morning Sunday paper. He politely declined business that was offered. On the way back, paper in hand, he also declined when it was half price. so sad

And what do you do? Give her a fiver anyway???


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2016)

When I had a first got a flat in the 'poor bit' of Brockwell Gate (Bristowe Close; which was all social and affordable housing) There was no gate. There was further up in the all Private blocks.

When Metropolitan wanted to put the gate up at the entrance to Bristowe Close it was the leaseholder/owners who really fought against it, while those in the social housing were campaigning for the gates to be erected. They really painted a terrifying picture of life without the gates, where the Close would become a haven for drug dealers, prostitutes and thieves.....

....the fact that we had gone almost 2 years without this crime apocalypse crashing down upon us seemed to bypass many of the residents and so the gates were installed, at great cost to us all who had to pay for them.

They were a fucking pain in the arse.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> The difference has already been explained by Mr Bim who tells us how lovely the square is inside. AFAIK, it's the only road name in Brixton that is gated and private.


I predict more - particularly round Loughborough Junction.

Also the Taylor Wimpey promise to have a public thoroughfare serving their Coldharbour Mini Towers and the rejuvenated railway arches between Gresham Road and Valentia Place sounds very tendentious.

According to those who know about these things there is some piece of legislation called "Safer by Design" which is the architects 'Elph and Safety - and trumps everything when a private gated development is desired.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I predict more - particularly round Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Also the Taylor Wimpey promise to have a public thoroughfare serving their Coldharbour Mini Towers and the rejuvenated railway arches between Gresham Road and Valentia Place sounds very tendentious.


I definitely won't be holding my breath on that being accessible 24 hours a day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I predict more - particularly round Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Also the Taylor Wimpey promise to have a public thoroughfare serving their Coldharbour Mini Towers and the rejuvenated railway arches between Gresham Road and Valentia Place sounds very tendentious.
> 
> According to those who know about these things there is some piece of legislation called "Safer by Design" which is the architects 'Elph and Safety - and trumps everything when a private gated development is desired.



Safer by Design is basically situational and architectural crime-prevention assumptions about making sure there are good sight-lines, no nooks and crannies where fiendish wastrels might lurk, and use of decent standard-design doors and windows with decent locking systems - common to all new-build anyway.

Lambeth touted the "Safer by Design" shit at us here at Cressingham last year, and couldn't understand why we laughed at them. Cressingham already incorporates most of the SBD principles, right from the original design of the estate.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Safer by Design is basically situational and architectural crime-prevention assumptions about making sure there are good sight-lines, no nooks and crannies where fiendish wastrels might lurk, and use of decent standard-design doors and windows with decent locking systems - common to all new-build anyway.
> 
> Lambeth touted the "Safer by Design" shit at us here at Cressingham last year, and couldn't understand why we laughed at them. Cressingham already incorporates most of the SBD principles, right from the original design of the estate.


Just realised we should be in the June thread. Someone had not locked the May one.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Oops! Something has gone AWOL and the June thread has merged with the old May one. Let me see if I can fix it.


----------

